# Trying to root Kyocera Hydro Wave model C6740N



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## pharos23 (Aug 15, 2015)

Garrett162 said:


> Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??

Click to collapse



same here,  a guy who works for kyocera told me that this model cant be put into recovery mode. Any help appreciated


----------



## lifeinrtrospct (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm joining the request. As stated above, I've combed the web for anything on it with no success. Is this because of the fairly new release? Or possibly the trouble they're in because of Microsoft? 

Either way I feel there should be an exploit out for it by now...


----------



## RyderTehWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

I too am looking fir an exploit for this device, and have scoured Google, Bing, and Yahoo, only to find nothing.


----------



## Tinkerer_ (Aug 24, 2015)

pharos23 said:


> same here,  a guy who works for kyocera told me that this model cant be put into recovery mode. Any help appreciated

Click to collapse



This model (Hydro Wave C6740N) CAN be put into Recovery Mode, using ADB.

Since Windows (edit: XP) USB drivers for the C6740N Wave are not released by Kyocera (yet), you (edit: can) use a Linux or OS X machine to connect using USB, to use ADB on the C6740N.  (Since USB connection to C6740N "just works" on those platforms.)

I have used ADB on a Macbook running OS X to reboot my Hydro Wave into Recovery Mode, and performed cache wipe successfully.  Also performed backups using ADB.

Kyocera advised (via email) that the Wave can be put into Recovery using Volume Down + Power key combo.  Not true, the key combo does not work.

Kyocera also advised (via chat) that the Windows USB driver for any Hydro family device will work for the Wave.  Also not true (I tried it). (Edit:  I tried the drivers with Windows XP.  It looks like the Kyocera Windows USB drivers may simply be USB modem drivers only, on any case.)

OS X or Linux using ADB is the ticket, no USB driver necessary.  (Edit:  But see other posts about using Windows 10 too.)

I'm also keenly interested in rooting the C6740N, but an absolute noob.  The C6740N has a lot going for it, but a few shortcomings that root would enable resolving.  If anyone knows of a way to root it, we would be most grateful to hear about it.


----------



## xdamember143 (Sep 1, 2015)

Tried about everything  else too and nothing works


----------



## johncbrown450 (Sep 2, 2015)

There's a working driver in Windows 10, but KingoRoot still fails. I almost tried King Root, but it's all in Chinese. I was going to try Framaroot but gave up when the download link resulted in an endless survey loop to win a free $100 Visa card (yeah....... GO F**K YOURSELF). I really want to root this thing. MetroPCS has this thing loaded full of bloatware and the Google BS I never use (google+ MUST DIE) is just eating storage space and what tiny bit of RAM is left. It's a nice phone but the inability to overclock the CPU, delete bloatware, and turn my 4GB SD Card into RAM really leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## tomdaniels2345 (Sep 3, 2015)

The phone can be put into recovery using adb on windows.but that's as far as that goes.Cant find any way to root.Hope we get one soon.


----------



## xdamember143 (Sep 4, 2015)

So I think we should make a list of what root methods that did not work. That way we wont get hassled of what does not work


----------



## johncbrown450 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kingo Root: FAIL
Towelroot: FAIL
Framaroot: UNKNOWN
King Root: UNKNOWN (Can't read Chinese)


----------



## that1guy615 (Sep 8, 2015)

Could you use a kill file that would reset all data including disabling some things


----------



## tomdaniels2345 (Sep 9, 2015)

Root genius fails
King root fails
Kingoroot fails
Iroot fails
Framaroot fails
Towelroot fails

I'm thinking you gotta unlock the boot loader , but I can't put into fast boot mode or boot onto the boot loader for any adb fastboot commands to work. I can get to recovery in adb , and in the recovery menu I select boot to boot loader but it boots normally. I really want to root this thing!!


----------



## xdamember143 (Sep 9, 2015)

I just noticed that they're are any way to root the latest lolipop unless your on 5.0.2 (  BTW I checked kingroot and checked the request of our device and its almost to 1000


----------



## pissinguoff247 (Sep 9, 2015)

Subbing 'cuz I just got it and want it rooted. How do I request it from Kingroot?


----------



## xdamember143 (Sep 9, 2015)

pissinguoff247 said:


> Subbing 'cuz I just got it and want it rooted. How do I request it from Kingroot?

Click to collapse



Just download their app open it try to root after its done it will  say submit press it . Or you can go to their website and try to send them an email?


----------



## jonmyob (Sep 20, 2015)

I rooted my phone it does work 

Sent from my C6530N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xdamember143 (Sep 20, 2015)

jonmyob said:


> I rooted my phone it does work
> 
> Sent from my C6530N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What how?


----------



## johncbrown450 (Sep 20, 2015)

xdamember143 said:


> What how?

Click to collapse



If he rooted the phone he sent the reply from, he's unfortunately in the wrong thread. The C6530N is the Hydro Life. We're trying to root the C6740N which is the Hydro Wave. Thanks for getting our hopes up.

On the other hand, if he's using the Hydro Life to post in the forum but has successfully rooted the Hydro Wave, we would all love to know just how you did it. My Hydro Wave is running worse than an Alcatel Evolve on the stock setup. We need root badly.


----------



## Tinkerer_ (Sep 25, 2015)

Speaking of root exploits such as Framaroot, see

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/0...droid_users_creates_hijackable_global_botnet/

Which links to the original exposé:

https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-research/2015/09/guaranteed_clicksm.html

...which notes that this Android botnet malware uses Framaroot and other root exploits.  I wonder if some of these Chinese root exploit tools themselves (Framaroot, Kingoroot, etc.) carry a hidden malware payload.

....


----------



## mrbigruben (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi I've tried everything also but I also tried this program for tablets called zuse toolkit & it seems to get something through cause it reboots & optimizes or upgrade apps I'm not too sure which one but if someone out there knows how to modifie the way this zuse toolkit roots then maybe we have a chance of rooting this new phone oh & after it optimizes or upgrades the apps I check for root permissions and it still says it does not have root permissions so yea...


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## xdamember143 (Oct 1, 2015)

mrbigruben said:


> Hi I've tried everything also but I also tried this program for tablets called zuse toolkit & it seems to get something through cause it reboots & optimizes or upgrade apps I'm not too sure which one but if someone out there knows how to modifie the way this zuse toolkit roots then maybe we have a chance of rooting this new phone oh & after it optimizes or upgrades the apps I check for root permissions and it still says it does not have root permissions so yea...

Click to collapse



That would be awesome but we don't even have one developer working on this phone.  If anything we should try to reach out to some developers to work on this phone for free or if not pay them.


----------



## timothy0921 (Oct 3, 2015)

The thing to do is approach the developers behind one of the root clients (one-click, Kingroot, etc.) to see where the status of getting the Wave added currently stands. If enough of us make our interest known to them, it should get the ball rolling...


----------



## timothy0921 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Almost...*

SRS One Click Root got all the way through the process and reported my status as Rooted (as you can see in the screenshot), but the Root Checker app on my phone says "nope". Any ideas?


----------



## xdamember143 (Oct 3, 2015)

timothy0921 said:


> SRS One Click Root got all the way through the process and reported my status as Rooted (as you can see in the screenshot), but the Root Checker app on my phone says "nope". Any ideas?

Click to collapse



That's weird after its complete do you have the superuser app on your phone?


----------



## Amir8dempsey (Oct 4, 2015)

Any updates guys?


----------



## timothy0921 (Oct 4, 2015)

No, it didn't install anything. Kingoroot installed a version of itself on my phone, but s irrelevant, as Kingoroot failed at about 90%, too.


----------



## Amir8dempsey (Oct 4, 2015)

Well I tried kingroot on PC and it stops at 54% and doesn't continue and kingroot on phone says root strategy unavailable so do we have to root the hard way to root the phone or wait until dev makes root for it cause I want to remove all these metro pcs apps off it and modify the ui to give it a more stock lollipop look


----------



## Amir8dempsey (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone know how to get in contact with the developers of those oneclick root apps and ask them if the status of root for this phone


----------



## jdmark (Oct 6, 2015)

Which drivers are you guys using? I can't seem to get windows to recognize it as a USB device in Windows 7 and Windows 10.


----------



## timothy0921 (Oct 8, 2015)

Not sure exactly WHAT driver, but I'm using Win10Pro x64, and as soon as I pluggged it into my USB 3.0 port, the Autoplay dialog popped open, I clicked on the "View folders and files" option, and a Windows Explorer with a C6740N device/directory was right there. No fuss, no muss.


----------



## Amir8dempsey (Oct 8, 2015)

Same here it works anytime I plug it into a computer


----------



## timothy0921 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Driver...*

Ok, so I looked into my driver layer and the OS is loading "Kyocera USB KC02US" when I connect the phone.


----------



## Amir8dempsey (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys kingroot goes to 20% and then it says root failed now


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 18, 2015)

*developer options*

Has everyone made sire to unlock developer options and check OEM unlocking first?


----------



## Punkycat (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, I also want to root my Wave. Metro has taken up all the space in it and I can't even download anything, "out of storage space" and I have 9gb left on my data card. I have never rooted before. Can I ask a dumb question? What is ADB?


----------



## timothy0921 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, I enabled Developer Mode, USB Debugging, and Allow OEM Bootloader Unlocking.


----------



## tflame (Oct 21, 2015)

Iv tried framaroot and king root on the Kyocera hydro wave they do not work neither wtf??!!frustrated that literally there is no rooting solution what so ever iv been looking for weeks now!

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------




johncbrown450 said:


> Kingo Root: FAIL
> Towelroot: FAIL
> Framaroot: UNKNOWN
> King Root: UNKNOWN (Can't read Chinese)

Click to collapse



I have been trying to root this phone for weeks now framaroot failed king root failed as well iv even tried super one click and poot. Nothing seems to work. This device is really got to have a root method.


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried srsroot? I saw that they now have a root but haven't been able to try it yet.


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Hmmm....*

As someone whom is new to rooting, I can say that the wave seems to be un-rootable. Not being an expert or what have you. I am pretty computer savvy, so I can say I've tried most one click root programs.. No luck.. I've tried following a few guides I found. Most point back to here and I end up in this thread.  So, no luck in the searches. Alas, I find myself in the same boat as all others. Although, a poster earlier referenced using adb to do certain things to this phone. I delve into a tad bit of research, and this is what I've found.
A.) ADB does allow you to boot into recovery mode. It does not, however, allow you to get into the bootloader. I have issued the command in several formats such as "adb reboot bootloader" and "adb reboot-bootloader" .
B.)Using the command "adb shell" places you into an interactive shell with the phone's os. Now, as such, you are limited. After all, you are only a user.
C.)In such shell I was able to look at some directory structure and attempt a few commands. The only ones I have found to work Are "CD" or change directory, and "LS" or list directory. Very linux/unix like.
I believe with a tad bit more experimenting I could possibly gain root access. Being that the shell is very unix like I am certain i can find a way to invoke the "su" command, if possible, gaining root access. The catch is.. What is the root password?  I wish to assist in any way in the rooting of this phone. I am a firm believer in the consumer's rights. I believe that once we have purchased a device we should be able to do as we wish with it. I do understand that certain acts are going to void the warranty. I also understand that devices such as these are very computer like and can be modified through code. I am a fan of open source software. As such we should be able to have root access to all phones, irregardless of maker. But, these are just my beliefs. However, I am willing to help devs in any way.


----------



## tflame (Oct 23, 2015)

*srsroot*



Ruhlmans said:


> Has anyone tried srsroot? I saw that they now have a root but haven't been able to try it yet.

Click to collapse



I will try to use this srsroot and see if it works and I will get back to you. I am a very desperate Kyocera user. Regretting buying this phone


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 23, 2015)

I had just a minute to try last night and was unsuccessful. Couldn't open and. Any ideas what I could have been doing wrong?  I had debugging on and unknown sources on. OEM unlock on.


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ruhlmans said:


> I had just a minute to try last night and was unsuccessful. Couldn't open and. Any ideas what I could have been doing wrong?  I had debugging on and unknown sources on. OEM unlock on.

Click to collapse



I speculate it is that the copy you have was full of virus. I downloaded a copy that was slap full of virii... And your antivirus stopped you from running it.


----------



## JakobeSVT (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi,

im running a 64 bit version of windows 7

i installed the kyocera usb drivers and it wouldnt recognize it, i ended up installing the Android SDK Tools and then added the download in the program for usb support.

That got windows 7 talking fine with the C6740

SRS Root recognizes that it is a kyocera C6740 android 5.1 build LMY470, ive tried both the root options which go through the process, says "successful" and reboots my phone.  SuperSU still says no SU binary installed and SuperSU cant install it.  NOT ROOTED

KingRoot, this was difficult i dont speak what ever language that is...  dont have your phone plugged in, pushed the button, plugged my phone in and it detected a phone and android 5.1....went through some loading stuff, pushed another button with some language barrier issues but said ROOT in the middle.  It went through a root process through the usb, loaded up to about 40%-50% and rebooted the phone.  Counter got to 54% before red language barrier couldnt read message showed up, kingroot didnt hit 100%, gave me a red screened message at 54%, and SuperSU cant do its thing still.  NOT ROOTED.

Ive got the phone and pc talking fine.  If someone builds it ill test it happily....please help de-bloat this thing  

im on the pre-paid t-mobile version, i bought it at walmart for $100, pay $50 a month for service.  Sluggish and horrible service due to a bad phone...

I emailed kyocera and told them i was mad it was locked, they replied and told me to go into the options and  just disable the programs i didn't want running.  i told them this is the last kyocera phone i buy now...

miss my S3 + cyanogen mod more and more every day...

-Jake


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello,I just bought a Kyocera wave and inserted a SD card.why is it not reading it,its a 64 SD card.is there a thread for the phone?.

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it only accepts up to 32GB SD cards


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 25, 2015)

OK,thanks


Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HawkNo1 (Oct 25, 2015)

I need to know how to root mine also. I'm running Windows 7 on my laptop.


----------



## Xstar410 (Oct 25, 2015)

*format the micro sdcard*



shrty4luv said:


> Hello,I just bought a Kyocera wave and inserted a SD card.why is it not reading it,its a 64 SD card.is there a thread for the phone?.
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you may have to format the microsd card to fat32 or something similar for the hydro wave to recognize the 64gb micro sd card


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 25, 2015)

OK, do I need a computer for that?

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 25, 2015)

shrty4luv said:


> OK, do I need a computer for that?
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. One that has a card reader. And you may need an sd adapter.. It allow you to insert a micro-sd into an sd card so it can be read by a reader. I'd recommend getting a 32 gig card though. As a fomer poster pointed out, it only takes a 32G nicro-sd.


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for everyone response 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xstar410 (Oct 26, 2015)

*WELL...*



ts_root78 said:


> Yes. One that has a card reader. And you may need an sd adapter.. It allow you to insert a micro-sd into an sd card so it can be read by a reader. I'd recommend getting a 32 gig card though. As a fomer poster pointed out, it only takes a 32G nicro-sd.

Click to collapse



not entirely, when I had a samsung galaxy exhibit(srry cheap as f**k) it said it was  ONLY compatible with 32 gb microsd cards, but I used a 64gb microsd card W/ 3 partitions
main
swap
ext data

also, the built in formatter for windows will NOT format your microsd card to fat32 or any other form, you need to download a format program from online such as 2twarefat32 formatter or any other software will do.


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 26, 2015)

How did you do that?

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xstar410 (Oct 26, 2015)

I used an app called aparted

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...jxCAeyVMYOfS06wxw&sig2=hpioksxqUcMsawYjSpJHsA

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Then i installed link2sd which mounts the second partition  NOTE: both apps need root...(i used them both on my samsung galaxy exhibit & hydro xtrm)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...apk&pcampaignid=APPU_1_c9gtVvPPJYTu-AGf-aioAw


----------



## killermankrew (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm also on the hunt. I know nothing about rooting any device. I have the Kyocera c6740n also. I will subscribe to the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Xstar410 (Oct 26, 2015)

*kyocera support-live chat*



killermankrew said:


> I'm also on the hunt. I know nothing about rooting any device. I have the Kyocera c6740n also. I will subscribe to the thread. Thanks.

Click to collapse



FINALLY BEEN ABLE TO TALK TO SUPPORT, BUT....THEY KNOW NOTHING AT ALL!!!(well an answer I wanted to hear)

Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:17:04 AM): Thank you for contacting Kyocera technical support.  How may I help you today? 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:17:22 AM): when will the hydro wave c6740n source be released? 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:17:40 AM): I am sorry for the inconvenience. Let me assist you with your concern. 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:17:57 AM): But what do you mean by source? 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:18:08 AM): the souce IE kernel 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:18:32 AM): This is an issue that is best handle by your service provider, since it is a feature that they provide to the phone. We as the manufacture don't have access to their tools 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:18:58 AM): Since softwares updates are released by service provider. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:19:07 AM): metroPCS builds the rom & NOT kyocera? 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:19:47 AM): Updates are sent over the air 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:21:18 AM): Are you sure? since Kyocera has been releasing the source code for every device they made & only the developer(s) have that information & files. 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:21:21 AM): Hello, I have not heard from you for some time. I will be happy to stay for one minute, after which I may have to disconnect this session to support another customer. 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:21:56 AM): We don't have any way to send updates. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:22:00 AM): does the hydro wave support fastboot or have a bootloader that can be unlocked? 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:22:51 AM): At this time we are sad to inform you that there are no plans from Kyocera Corporation to unlock the bootloader of any Kyocera devices 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:24:15 AM): does kyocera have any tools to root the device? 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:24:36 AM): to gain superuser privileges 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:24:50 AM): Sorry but no. 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:25:17 AM): Becasue it voids the warranty. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:25:58 AM): is there a way to install an app as a system app & I know it would avoid the warranty since I would be also flashing a custom rom as well. 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:27:30 AM): Sorry but not with the normal setting of the phone. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:28:25 AM): is there anyway you can send me the latest update.zip such as a boot.img & recovery? 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:28:45 AM): We don't manage the updates, updates are send from service provider. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:29:53 AM): do you have any special tools to gain superuser privileges? for developers? 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:30:09 AM): We don't provide support to root the phone since this voids the warranty. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:31:18 AM): But, I want to avoid the warranty on purpose so I can turn my hydro wave c6740n into a developer phone 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:31:45 AM): You can find information to root the phone on google. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:32:11 AM): i did, nothing, but the oem tools could root the device 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:33:06 AM): I am sorry but we don't provide information about rooting the phone. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:33:36 AM): I'm going to guess you don't since you cant avoid warranty? 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:34:48 AM): Because we don't handle that information. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:35:10 AM): okay thanks for the help 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:35:18 AM): Is there anything else that I can assist you with today? 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:36:09 AM): yea, when you build a new phone make sure it has fastboot, a unlockable bootloader & gain root such as a developer phone! 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:36:17 AM):  Just to let you know, the decision to lock the bootloader on our devices is not to cause discomfort to our customers, on the contrary is to avoid any harm to your device. Although Android its an open source Operating System, we want you to stick to the Android OS version specifically designed for the device since this is the version that has been fully tested and approved by Kyocera Corporation and the service provider as well.  
Me (10/26/2015, 10:36:57 AM): yes, I know all that 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:37:28 AM): but, in the spirit of open source & expensive law suits allows me to do anything to my phone 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:38:14 AM): That is correct but we don't provide that information. 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:38:32 AM): you could provide a way to unlock the bootloader for only developers 
Me (10/26/2015, 10:38:52 AM): but, you only make consumer NOT developer phones.. 
Alfredo M (10/26/2015, 10:39:36 AM): Because we only make phone for service providers. 

now I'm going to talk to metrocPCS..


----------



## Xstar410 (Oct 27, 2015)

I tried all file formats for a 64gb micro sd card...hydro wave only accepts 32gb..


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 27, 2015)

I hve also spent time on the phone with Kyocera. They absolutely refused to do any kind of helping when it comes to rooting the device. All I got was that metropcs had the phone built this way on purpose. It does not have a reset button either. What this boils down to is our freedoms being denied by a corporation. My suggestion?  We begin turning against companies whom want their software to be exclusive to the phone model. Open source software is supposed to be modifiable by anyone with the knowledge.


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 27, 2015)

Can anyone disable the "app store" app.  My disable button is grayed out.


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 27, 2015)

App store is the way metro gains access to the phone, I believe.. a backdoor of sorts. Basically the people whom work for metro seem to be about as intelligent as a brick. Especially when it comes to knowing about their hardware.  To put it lightly, they know nothing of their cellular service, nor the devices upon which run it.


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 27, 2015)

https://twitter.com/srsroot/status/637829406967377920   I found this on twitter. Does anyone know of this?


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 27, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> https://twitter.com/srsroot/status/637829406967377920   I found this on twitter. Does anyone know of this?

Click to collapse



Yes, but it doesn't appear to work.


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ruhlmans said:


> Yes, but it doesn't appear to work.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I tried it. 
You are correct. It did not work. I've found a lot about these phones that tell me they were ot made to be used as phones. More of a way to "spy" on people. I'm not a paranoid or anything. But I believe that Metro was made to make money. Not to help. That's like saying the pharmaceutical companies want to find a cure for cancer. No.. they don't. If they did, they'd be out of a job. 
The sad thing is that when I go to Kyocera on the phone they say this is something Metro PCS handles. When I call them, they say Kyocera does. Neither the carrier or producer of the phone wants to claim any kind of responsibility for this. I personally find Metro PCS lacking when it comes to their tech support. The lady whom answered the phone last time did not even know what a bootloader was. In my eyes what this boils down to is an extortion scheme. While we enter into service on our own, they can choose to take our money... Yet they can also choose not to... This whole "customer service is tech support" is crap.


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

*I think i found someting...*

Guys, Earlier, I was trying to connect my android phone to my mac with Android File Transfer for Mac( because I'm a mac user) anyway It wasn't working so I had went to about phone in setting and did the tapping the build number until i unlocked 'Developer Options' and guess what I saw....

OEM unlocking
Allow the bootloader to be unlocked

I haven't turned it on, I might just to see what happens
Not need to thank me all I want in return is credit for discovering this  and a root method for this phone!


----------



## Ruhlmans (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Guys, Earlier, I was trying to connect my android phone to my mac with Android File Transfer for Mac( because I'm a mac user) anyway It wasn't working so I had went to about phone in setting and did the tapping the build number until i unlocked 'Developer Options' and guess what I saw....
> 
> OEM unlocking
> Allow the bootloader to be unlocked
> ...

Click to collapse



Before claiming credit, give it a try, or check page 4 in the thread.


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Guys, Earlier, I was trying to connect my android phone to my mac with Android File Transfer for Mac( because I'm a mac user) anyway It wasn't working so I had went to about phone in setting and did the tapping the build number until i unlocked 'Developer Options' and guess what I saw....
> 
> OEM unlocking
> Allow the bootloader to be unlocked
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright. With Windows and Linux we use a similar program called ADB. With this tool we can open a shell within the handset, reboot into recovery, push items onto the phone, and various other features. As such, I am trying to touch upon the unlocked bootloader option. It is a dummy command. I have tried only turning this and usb debugging on. No luck. It has no effect. It is as useful as the "reset button" that isn't there.  Now, as such, I've used adb to do several of the things that I listed off. One other thing I did was to look at the directory structure, and with a few exceptions, it is the same as any other android phone. This was from an interactive shell.  I have a further explanation on pg 4 of this thread. No need to repeat it here. To sort of update that, I did happen to  attempt to use "su" to gain root through the admin shell, and no dice. 

Wow.. I tried calling T-Mobile at their customer service number. The rep was friendly, and sent me to their tech support. The second rep was also friendly, but had bad news. She said unlocking the bootloader meant the phone was rooted. But, she did "give me hope" in that she stated that the device was considered a "grey market device" And as such was another carrier's device. When asked if they use the same model, she said yes. I said, so in that case if it was rooted then I could format the storage and get a copy of their rom and place it on, should I switch to them. And she agreed with this. So, while the manufacturer and current carrier are not the best, there is some hope..


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh, sorry, my bad... I'll give it a try. If i successfully unlock it what's my next step?


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Oh, sorry, my bad... I'll give it a try. If i successfully unlock it what's my next step?

Click to collapse



If you get the bootloader unlocked, it's basically rooted. From there we need to develop a custom recovery and a custom rom w/o any bloatware.


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> If you get the bootloader unlocked, it's basically rooted. From there we need to develop a custom recovery and a custom rom w/o any bloatware.

Click to collapse



Alright, Will doing this do any damage oncesoever to my phone/ bricking it?


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Alright, Will doing this do any damage oncesoever to my phone/ bricking it?

Click to collapse



Note that I'm not necessarily an expert on doing this, allow me to share some knowledge of my experience. I've flashed routers before using DD-WRT. I've flashed 5 Wii's, soft modding them. I've done one or two other phones, which is why I'm here. I'm new at that. I've been working on PCs for the past 23 years.  During that time I've tried both Linux, and Windows. I have a successful command line environment running Debian Linux on an i5 in my livingroom which serves webpages and a ts3 server. 

Now, to your original question. In  short, no. For a better explanation, yes and no. If you unlock the bootloader and there happens to be a virus or something, it could gain root access messing up your phone. But, the last phone I rooted and used I did not have that problem. So, some will say do not root a phone. My advice is to do so at your own risk. But, since I'm seeking the same thing, I cannot say not to root it. My samsung went into root easily. I even had it stuck in a boot loop with no os for a full day. I searched for a custom rom and finally found one. So if you do get the bootloader unlocked, please enlighten us as to how. From there, if we can get a dev's attention, I'd do everything in my power to assist in the custom recovery and rom. But, if you search google for "kyocera hydro unlocking bootloader" it sends you to anotherforum that have claims that they've unlocked it using poot. But I also believe this to be for an older version of Android... 4.4 I think... 

Either way.. Time to stop rambling. I shall coninue my research today and will respond back with anything i happen to find.0


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> Note that I'm not necessarily an expert on doing this, allow me to share some knowledge of my experience. I've flashed routers before using DD-WRT. I've flashed 5 Wii's, soft modding them. I've done one or two other phones, which is why I'm here. I'm new at that. I've been working on PCs for the past 23 years.  During that time I've tried both Linux, and Windows. I have a successful command line environment running Debian Linux on an i5 in my livingroom which serves webpages and a ts3 server.
> 
> Now, to your original question. In  short, no. For a better explanation, yes and no. If you unlock the bootloader and there happens to be a virus or something, it could gain root access messing up your phone. But, the last phone I rooted and used I did not have that problem. So, some will say do not root a phone. My advice is to do so at your own risk. But, since I'm seeking the same thing, I cannot say not to root it. My samsung went into root easily. I even had it stuck in a boot loop with no os for a full day. I searched for a custom rom and finally found one. So if you do get the bootloader unlocked, please enlighten us as to how. From there, if we can get a dev's attention, I'd do everything in my power to assist in the custom recovery and rom. But, if you search google for "kyocera hydro unlocking bootloader" it sends you to anotherforum that have claims that they've unlocked it using poot. But I also believe this to be for an older version of Android... 4.4 I think...
> 
> Either way.. Time to stop rambling. I shall coninue my research today and will respond back with anything i happen to find.0

Click to collapse



Alright, I'm just trying to get that root access for stupid reasons i guess :silly::silly: (Emoji switcher, font switcher, etc) I'm yet to turn on the unlock bootloader option. Still working up the courage and downing the fear, anyway, do you also have the hydro wave and going to try this? and if the unlocking works (without ANY problems) should i install superuser?


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Alright, I'm just trying to get that root access for stupid reasons i guess :silly::silly: (Emoji switcher, font switcher, etc) I'm yet to turn on the unlock bootloader option. Still working up the courage and downing the fear, anyway, do you also have the hydro wave and going to try this? and if the unlocking works (without ANY problems) should i install superuser?

Click to collapse



Note, the reasons you mention may be stupid to others, but evidently not to yourself. So, don't do that mate. Yes, I've turned it on. No luck. I am tempted to use adb to try a few things I've seen today. But, not sure if it will work. I'm still going to try and will report back here.Yes, I have the wave. And if it works, then yes, installing superuser would assist in some security, from what I've seen.


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> Note, the reasons you mention may be stupid to others, but evidently not to yourself. So, don't do that mate. Yes, I've turned it on. No luck. I am tempted to use adb to try a few things I've seen today. But, not sure if it will work. I'm still going to try and will report back here.Yes, I have the wave. And if it works, then yes, installing superuser would assist in some security, from what I've seen.

Click to collapse



Okay, This is how I'm going to do it

1. Turn on Bootloader Unlocking
2. Restart
3. Check for Root Access W/ Root Checker
4. Root Access...? (Success!)
5. Install SuperUser
If not I'm going to turn it off and restart.
Sounds like a plan?
Did you do something like this before trying the things with ADB?


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Okay, This is how I'm going to do it
> 
> 1. Turn on Bootloader Unlocking
> 2. Restart
> ...

Click to collapse



It does sound good. No, I have not. Although I remember a thread on here where the guy was telling you to do this under Linux, which is push programs with adb.. I shall look into this and see what happens.


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> It does sound good. No, I have not. Although I remember a thread on here where the guy was telling you to do this under Linux, which is push programs with adb.. I shall look into this and see what happens.

Click to collapse



Okay, I'm about to try this, wish me luck. and report with the results
by the way any chance I might get a bootloop?
really scared...


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Okay, I'm about to try this, wish me luck. and report with the results
> by the way any chance I might get a bootloop?
> really scared...

Click to collapse



No, not a cance at bootloop because the procedure did nothing. when running rootchecker it say that it's not properly rooted.  Although the option does stay enabled after reset. Hmmm, I'm curious though... Is this what is locking the "su" command in the shell? I'm going to look into that also.

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

Hmmm, since I'm trying something here, I'd like to ask others.. Does anyone now of a way to gain admin access in the android os through a command line interface? I've tried "su" "root" "superuser" and "sudo". Nada works.


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> No, not a cance at bootloop because the procedure did nothing. when running rootchecker it say that it's not properly rooted.  Although the option does stay enabled after reset. Hmmm, I'm curious though... Is this what is locking the "su" command in the shell? I'm going to look into that also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> Hmmm, since I'm trying something here, I'd like to ask others.. Does anyone now of a way to gain admin access in the android os through a command line interface? I've tried "su" "root" "superuser" and "sudo". Nada works.

Click to collapse



Well, that was worth a shot. On to the next thing... Note - Kingroot & Kingoroot Doesn't work, although, It had failed at like 50 percent for kingoroot the first time but the second I got the 90% percent... very interesting...


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok.. Custom roms aside.. Is there a way to stop a phone from autoupdating after a factory reset? Or to possibly install an older version of android. Since we are dealing with 5.1 and there was a 5.0, could we put the rom on an sd card and reflash the phone to 5.0?


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello and good morning, I know this may be off topic. Is there a thread for the wave? I look and couldn't find any. 

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ts_root78 (Oct 31, 2015)

shrty4luv said:


> Hello and good morning, I know this may be off topic. Is there a thread for the wave? I look and couldn't find any.
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. This is the one..


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## shrty4luv (Oct 31, 2015)

Is there any other, like with talking about themes, apps, custom roms? 

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kenny54 (Oct 31, 2015)

Guys, what if someone tried unlocking the bootloader W/ the option and then trying those one click applications, I think I try kingoroot since I got to 90% before.
Everyone Try Something & Report back here
Good Luck


----------



## ts_root78 (Nov 1, 2015)

Alright. I tried both SRSRoot, Kingoroot, extensively. I also viewed and attempted several others. These others included Towelroot, Ministro/Poot, and Vroot. I shall list what I basically learned about each. 

Kingo tossed an Error coded 0x001881dc I believe. And this was after leaving it for a bit. This was the apk and not the installer for PC. The reason why I did not use the second was that my antivirus kept popping up when downloading catching virii. It contained a few to say thee least. As such I chose not to even attempt install.

SRSRoot I tried both methods with. Even though it said root was achieved, it was not. So no luck with this one. Yet, this one was Tweeted on twitter and I made reference to it earlier. in this thread.

Ministro 2/Poot I tried this method after seeing an article here for the Rise with Android 4.4.4. I also believe I read where others may have been successful with these steps on the wave. The problem I kept having was that Poot called for extra files/libraries that Ministro 2 was to install. Ministro 2 would not download these files. While it would quickly flash a small dialog about beginning download, it did not. So, poot would repeatedly loop till you removed it from your system.

VRoot would  run through till about 90%, then pop a screen up saying the phone could not be rooted. It would give you the option at this point to either keep trying or to stop. I've tried both options. I would exit the rooting program between attempts. Attempts would be performed in one of three ways. For the first I would use the option to keep rooting for 3 cycles. Then exit. The second was a variation on the first is that I would not exit the program, but would use option 2, stop rooting, and reset the program. The third was a variation on the second in that I would run it, hit stop rooting when option was given, and exit the program, then restart it. Neither method worked.

Towelroot was the final one I looked into. I did not download it. When clicking on the link it will take me to a page full of ansi characters. I am guessing this was my browser's way of interpreting the program as opposed to downloading it.

I know since I began viewing this thread when we purchased this model of phone that I have another method which is the Pwn by Bin4ry. I'm not entirely certain which versions I did try, but I know it was several. I hope this helps someone.  If I knew what to look for when it comes to exploits, I would be more than willing to share any other knowledge I could glean. I know that they patched to this current version, 5.1, recently. But I was also hoping that a new patch may have broken an older one and maybe we get lucky. No luck. All in all, I can say good luck hunting.


----------



## ts_root78 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok.. Found a site today.. Was looking at it because it lists technical details of phones. Namely the Kyocera phone we are trying to root. My question is this.. Between the two phones that I will link to, the C6740N and the second Kyocera, are running Android..  The C6740N is running 5.1 and the S301 is running 4.4.4... Can we get a copy of the 4.4.4 ROM from the S301 and "downgrade" the C6740N, making it go from Android 5.1 to Android 4.4.4.... And then from there root the phone?  From what I see the phones, hardware wise, are exactly the same. The only difference is the S301 is running a Japanese version of Android 4.4.4 ..... I am sure we could set them up in english.

The page I found this one was http://pdadb.net/

The stats for the C6740N

The stats for the S301

Are my thoughts wrong here?

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




ts_root78 said:


> Ok.. Found a site today.. Was looking at it because it lists technical details of phones. Namely the Kyocera phone we are trying to root. My question is this.. Between the two phones that I will link to, the C6740N and the second Kyocera, are running Android..  The C6740N is running 5.1 and the S301 is running 4.4.4... Can we get a copy of the 4.4.4 ROM from the S301 and "downgrade" the C6740N, making it go from Android 5.1 to Android 4.4.4.... And then from there root the phone?  From what I see the phones, hardware wise, are exactly the same. The only difference is the S301 is running a Japanese version of Android 4.4.4 ..... I am sure we could set them up in english.
> 
> The page I found this one was http://pdadb.net/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok.. Something else I've found. I was reading through this page on Season of Code, a site I found through Google. In the second section of the page, titled ADB, it mentions a piece of code in that I found in my logs AFTER trying to run SRSRoot. The code is "ro.secure=" It would normally be followed by a 1 or a 0.. In my logs it goes to 0 after running SRSRoot. Now, when it reboots it is set back to 1. So, before SRSRoot resets the phone in the rooting process, it is rooted. Once reset all system files are replaced with their default values, and bam.. Instant un-root! And, yes, I know this reply was to myself. I figure the more I can pass along in knowledge, the better our chances of rooting the phone. 

~Not one person knows everything; But every person knows something.


----------



## shrty4luv (Nov 1, 2015)

Seem like your heading in the right direction... Good job. 

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ts_root78 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hmmm, last exploit I used was SRSRoot. So, I decided to try some things. First, I found that it did drop the su and Superuser.apk from the exploit into /data/local/temp on the phone. Using adb I "pushed" the busybox onto the phone.  Now, I have to set their permissions through the shell.... Note, if anyone wants to see files, I grabbed the files from here, xda-developers. Search for Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v36. I used the su and busybox from there. I was allowed to "invoke" "su" momentarily, but cannot move the executable into the system directory. Note, I am pulling bits of code from the "runme.bat" included with the zip I mentioned in this note. I also have found that "dd" is installed on the phone. This is the program the recovery uses to wipe the phone with.  I think with a disc editor and a clean copy of the system after a factory reset made by "dd" would actually allow me to make a rom with "su" and "busybox" included in system. I just don't know if the bootloader for this phone will allow me to install new rom as the system. The article I mentioned a few posts ago on the Season Bytes website mentions the way the bootloader could be locked. It could be locked by the size of the image that was installed on the phone. If we were to make a custom rom, the size would have to match the original if this were the case. Or it could be locked using a manufacturer's passcode that is encrypted. In this case, getting the passcode could be illegal.  Now, as for roms, there would be another way do make one. That would be to find the Android 5.0 source code and compile it. Then we'd have to find patches google intro'd. Note this source code would not include drivers for the phone, so in a sense this may brick the phone. The earlier mention of "dd" being used to create a system image from a freshly formatted phone I believe would be the same as a disc of Android 5.1 specifically from the phone's manufacturer. It would be one the manufacturer would install from.  The downside to this would be if the bootloader rejected this image due to it being locked . That would mean a broken phone till the way to restore it was found.


----------



## Xstar410 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Doesnt work*



kenny54 said:


> Guys, Earlier, I was trying to connect my android phone to my mac with Android File Transfer for Mac( because I'm a mac user) anyway It wasn't working so I had went to about phone in setting and did the tapping the build number until i unlocked 'Developer Options' and guess what I saw....
> 
> OEM unlocking
> Allow the bootloader to be unlocked
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, but the option doesn't actually exist on the hydro wave it just there since it's part of android lollipop.

---------- Post added at 04:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------




ts_root78 said:


> No, not a cance at bootloop because the procedure did nothing. when running rootchecker it say that it's not properly rooted.  Although the option does stay enabled after reset. Hmmm, I'm curious though... Is this what is locking the "su" command in the shell? I'm going to look into that also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> Hmmm, since I'm trying something here, I'd like to ask others.. Does anyone now of a way to gain admin access in the android os through a command line interface? I've tried "su" "root" "superuser" and "sudo". Nada works.

Click to collapse



the command "su" & MANY others are NOT installed on a production device(non-rooted), but are installed on a debug device(rooted).
ALSO the device DOES NOT have FASTBOOT so the BOOTLOADER can NOT be UNLOCKED.

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------

I have some SAD & TROUBLING NEWS
the hydro wave DOESN'T have a bootloader that can be unlock since it DOESN'T have fastboot.
the rom build is a "production build" NOT a "debug build" which means that a production build isn't rooted which also means that it DOESN'T contain ANY "su" commands to gain root....(that's why when you gain root before you had to to install the busybox app which installs all the other commands.)
so adb won't work
trying to unlock a magical bootloader without fastboot won't work
android 5.1 root exploits are "ALL" patched or maybe they are(some could possibly still be unconfirmed)
Ill update this with more sad news...


----------



## Xstar410 (Nov 6, 2015)

Heres a site for exploits for android 5.1
http://androidvulnerabilities.org/by/version/5.1.0

These vulneralibities could "possibly" root our device if executed properly.


----------



## kenny54 (Nov 7, 2015)

Xstar410 said:


> Heres a site for exploits for android 5.1
> http://androidvulnerabilities.org/by/version/5.1.0
> 
> These vulneralibities could "possibly" root our device if executed properly.

Click to collapse



Yeah there's a page listing all the manufacturers that are affected at the moment
So you're telling us that we need to run this exploit by sending the message to our phones and then run a root exploit code??? 
Sorry I'm confused


----------



## Xstar410 (Nov 7, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> Yeah there's a page listing all the manufacturers that are affected at the moment
> So you're telling us that we need to run this exploit by sending the message to our phones and then run a root exploit code???
> Sorry I'm confused

Click to collapse



The exploits gain local privilege escalations on their own.
I already compiled one of stagefrieght exploit thats roots android 5.0 & lower by creating a specially crafted mp4 file & transfer it to my device & sending it to myself VIA MMS.
But, I am working on the new stagefrieght exploit that's been recently published
That should root our device as it affects upto android 5.1.1 & since hydro wave is 5.1 the exploit could possibly work.

NOTE: the "specially crafted" mp4 file is a fake video file containing the exploit in the metadata which if proccessed could allow local code execution which "could" gain root.


----------



## kenny54 (Nov 7, 2015)

Xstar410 said:


> Heres a site for exploits for android 5.1
> http://androidvulnerabilities.org/by/version/5.1.0
> 
> These vulneralibities could "possibly" root our device if executed properly.

Click to collapse





Xstar410 said:


> The exploits gain local privilege escalations on their own.
> I already compiled one of stagefrieght exploit thats roots android 5.0 & lower by creating a specially crafted mp4 file & transfer it to my device & sending it to myself VIA MMS.
> But, I am working on the new stagefrieght exploit that's been recently published
> That should root our device as it affects upto android 5.1.1 & since hydro wave is 5.1 the exploit could possibly work.

Click to collapse



 how did the 5.0 and earlier work out? And will we expect the 5.11 exploit anytime soon?? And if there's any chance I could mess it up and brick my device if I tried it, and is it safe( well I know its a exploit )


----------



## Xstar410 (Nov 7, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> how did the 5.0 and earlier work out? And will we expect the 5.11 exploit anytime soon?? And if there's any chance I could mess it up and brick my device if I tried it, and is it safe( well I know its a exploit )

Click to collapse



The only way you can brick your device trying to gain is by using a malicious root exploit that WILL do harm on purpose

The stagefrieght exploits have denial of service & local code execution/local privilege escalation.
While the former is bad, but I inspected the exploit & found no malicious code other than root escalation(which is considered "malicious" lol) it is completely safe unless someone uses it in a malicious way.
I have to check the device since the lg phone i used was my brother's...so i dont know yet if it work.
The new stagefrieght exploit has just been released so it will be a while before a new concept of the exploit will be released to the public.


----------



## kenny54 (Nov 7, 2015)

Xstar410 said:


> The only way you can brick your device trying to gain is by using a malicious root exploit that WILL do harm on purpose
> 
> The stagefrieght exploits have denial of service & local code execution/local privilege escalation.
> While the former is bad, but I inspected the exploit & found no malicious code other than root escalation(which is considered "malicious" lol) it is completely safe unless someone uses it in a malicious way.
> ...

Click to collapse



 oh never mind I got 5.1
0 there won't be any need for 5.11:laugh: there's some many links for the page you post which one do I go to start off with?


----------



## Xstar410 (Nov 7, 2015)

kenny54 said:


> oh never mind I got 5.1
> 0 there won't be any need for 5.11:laugh: there's some many links for the page you post which one do I go to start off with?

Click to collapse



Install stagefreight detector check the cve from the app with the ones on the provided site that will work with your device.
BUT, just know I'm already in the making of the exploit for our phone.


----------



## kenny54 (Nov 8, 2015)

Xstar410 said:


> Install stagefreight detector check the cve from the app with the ones on the provided site that will work with your device.
> BUT, just know I'm already in the making of the exploit for our phone.

Click to collapse



Sorry for rushing you but how long you think it's going to take?
The third and last cve in the app came up green saying I was valunabale.
What do I do now?


----------



## A Christian Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay fanilly there is a root for this device

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

What I did use the latest kingroot apk.http://androidmtk.com/download-kingroot-application...Them o use Super Sume apk to remove kingroot


----------



## A Christian Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

This is it


----------



## relentlesson3 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rican39 said:


> This is it

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me. What information do you need?


----------



## shrty4luv (Nov 10, 2015)

Rican39 said:


> Okay fanilly there is a root for this device
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> What I d1 kingroot apk.http://androidmtk.com/download-kingroot-application...Them o use Super Sume apk to remove kingroot

Click to collapse



Can you resend the address without the end Part. 

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## themashedpotato24 (Nov 10, 2015)

hey im a random googler. I tried the kingroot method you said worked for you and this is what happened with mine. it ran, said it rooted, checked with root checker, said it was rooted. went to use super sume, wouldn't work, said I needed root. rechecked with root checker, root was gone. didn't restart the phone after rooting. any ideas?


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## A Christian Guy (Nov 10, 2015)

themashedpotato24 said:


> hey im a random googler. I tried the kingroot method you said worked for you and this is what happened with mine. it ran, said it rooted, checked with root checker, said it was rooted. went to use super sume, wouldn't work, said I needed root. rechecked with root checker, root was gone. didn't restart the phone after rooting. any ideas?

Click to collapse



Yea I inkow i did it like 3times before work try to run kingroot one more time and this time Gong use súper sume


----------



## themashedpotato24 (Nov 10, 2015)

i took a picture of the screen and i have no idea what it means. but i have no clue how to show you the image or read it cause i dont know chinese.


----------



## stevenlb (Nov 10, 2015)

Before running KingRoot, it says "Root access is unavailable Model: C6740N

After running KingRoot, it says "Root Failed no strategy now".

Iv'e tried toggling OEM unlocking, USB debugging, and QuickBoot in dev options, no change. 

Android 5.1 1.011MC
Kernel 3.10.49-g05feb4
Build LMY47O


----------



## stevenlb (Nov 10, 2015)

stevenlb said:


> Before running KingRoot, it says "Root access is unavailable Model: C6740N
> 
> After running KingRoot, it says "Root Failed no strategy now".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Update, after more than 20 attempts, I got a message saying "Successfully obtain root". Root Checker says no good. Then KingRoot tells me "Sorry! Root not access is not properly installed on this device."

No love.


----------



## A Christian Guy (Nov 10, 2015)

Yea that been happening??


----------



## NebulaNerd (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey, I just created this account but have been stocking this thread for a while. I tried the latest thing, didn't work. It said it did, then SuperSU said that it didn't have an SU binary installed. So, I restarted, and KingRoot said it wasn't rooted.

Anyway, throughout this process I realized that my phone was not a C6740N, but a "regular" C6740. Is this a problem? Am I on the wrong thread?


----------



## stevenlb (Nov 11, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> Ok.. Found a site today.. Was looking at it because it lists technical details of phones. Namely the Kyocera phone we are trying to root. My question is this.. Between the two phones that I will link to, the C6740N and the second Kyocera, are running Android..  The C6740N is running 5.1 and the S301 is running 4.4.4... Can we get a copy of the 4.4.4 ROM from the S301 and "downgrade" the C6740N, making it go from Android 5.1 to Android 4.4.4.... And then from there root the phone?  From what I see the phones, hardware wise, are exactly the same. The only difference is the S301 is running a Japanese version of Android 4.4.4 ..... I am sure we could set them up in english.
> 
> The page I found this one was http://pdadb.net/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From the same site, here are a gang of phones running the Snapdragon 410: http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=pdamaster&posted=1&cpu=a8916


----------



## timothypayn (Nov 12, 2015)

sooo.....my hydro wave c6740n pissed me off. retail settings i can not pull files off from my phone onto pc.  so i've decided im going to root my phone. i've read through this entire thread from page one over the past hour or so and have a few things to say.  first the simple things to get out of the way. you can format your Micro SD card in any way you please using your basic operating system through PC.  Learn your system.  The reason you are seeing rooted then not rooted is because its setting the permissions and storing to RAM or Random access memory....its temporary and not actually saving in the phones SWS.  if you look at your developer options you can see there is an option to kill actions as soon as the user leaves the action currently being used. there is obviously some sort of underlying automatic feature to this that we need to kill first.  i know plenty about hacking, modding, scripting, brute forcing, and altering software.  i need a program that is going to read the data running through the phone live through USB.  when i see the data execution and log files i can write an exploit for the phone.  I need all the information i can possibly get from these devices. from the file structure, to the hex codes of every error any of you have ever seen on a hydro wave. a list of non compatible apps both unknown source and play store.  anything that's awkward or strange about the device...mine personally says hangouts has stopped responding....about 63 times a day i see that message.  there's an error in the code for hangouts. aka exploit opportunity.  i'm about to get my java game on....help me out ill help you out.

oh, and btw.  some of you posted about seeing virus's when you try to dld your root software.  well, roots use exploits, what they do is take a known error or fault in the software and manipulate it or access it using their software which to an antivirus is malicious and destructive activity.  when you download software your antivirus reads the raw code to look for snippets that access other software and send/recieve data through or about that access.  so yes a lot of root programs will come up as viral.  its taking dead end code and using it to drop its own code into the file system...its own virus if you will.  when you download your software, decompile it and proceed to examine it.  in some cases you may be pleasantly surprised.  

anyone try flooding their phone with data packets?  i need something that's gonna make the phone's eye twitch.


----------



## justinadix (Nov 21, 2015)

*Rooting Kyocera Hydro Wave*

There is an English version of KingRoot, it will root the Kyocera Hydro Wave but having trouble keeping it rooted.


----------



## Hydro wave (Nov 22, 2015)

Do you have a link?


----------



## vvaldez82 (Nov 24, 2015)

*rooted twice*

I've tried SRS root & kingroot. Both times it said I was rooted. But then I couldn't get any superuser privledges. I have screenshots saying its rooted on rootchecker but don't know how to post them. I don't know any other methods to try but wait.


----------



## tomdaniels2345 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yea same here, rooted it a couple of times and  confirmed by root checker but after a few seconds it goes back to saying unrooted. Still progress though.


----------



## WickedWolfie271 (Nov 29, 2015)

Xstar410 said:


> Install (URL removed to post) check the cve from the app with the ones on the provided site that will work with your device.
> BUT, just know I'm already in the making of the exploit for our phone.

Click to collapse




Any luck on getting the stage fright exploit to work?


----------



## AesopRock127 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Not root but good start.*

Guys I also haven't been able to root BUT I was able to remove some bloat ware and system apps with kingroot and stop a lot of things from auto starting. Not root but definitely been helpful making this $30 metro PCS special run smoother


----------



## shrty4luv (Dec 1, 2015)

Where do one find king root. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AesopRock127 (Dec 1, 2015)

Google it. Make sure you get the one from your language


----------



## Hydro wave (Dec 2, 2015)

*Hydro Wave*

I can't get Kingo or king root to work on my hydro wave does anyone have any updates on a one touch app?


----------



## AesopRock127 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hydro wave said:


> I can't get Kingo or king root to work on my hydro wave does anyone have any updates on a one touch app?

Click to collapse



Sir that's kind of the point of the thread. There's no root solution yet. I merely mentored kingroot as a way to delete bloat ware, system apps, and  adjust the autostart programs. Sorry if I got you excited


----------



## Hydro wave (Dec 3, 2015)

*Understood*



AesopRock127 said:


> Sir that's kind of the point of the topic. There's no root solution yet. I merely mentored kingroot as a way to delete bloat ware, system apps and  adjust the autostart programs.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how to use the program to remove the bloat ware it gives the option to root phone but that's it could you tell me how it's done?


----------



## AesopRock127 (Dec 3, 2015)

The kingroot  I had had four options: root, remove bloat ware, autostart programs,  and one more thing after root failed. It's the apk not the computer version got it from official site. A Google search of kingroot will net you the correct site. Should be the first one


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## xdamember143 (Dec 3, 2015)

At last guys finally I have root!!!!!!!


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 3, 2015)

Troll.


----------



## kenny54 (Dec 3, 2015)

AesopRock127 said:


> Sir that's kind of the point of the thread. There's no root solution yet. I merely mentored kingroot as a way to delete bloat ware, system apps, and  adjust the autostart programs. Sorry if I got you excited

Click to collapse



 What version of kingroot were you using? What bloatware is safe to remove? Which ones did you?
How did you adjust the autostart programs?

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




xdamember143 said:


> At last guys finally I have root!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



 If you're not fooling around... how?


----------



## AesopRock127 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kenny54 I used NewKingrootV4.62_C133_B233_en_release_2015_11_24_105203   . Direct from the official site. The bloatware is labeled bloatware could not be easier but still use your judgement and the auto start programs is just a toggle simply shut off anything that you do not use or need to Auto Start with the phone . Hope I helped. The app is super easy to use and like I mentioned before it's the apk not exe


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 3, 2015)

xdamember143 said:


> At last guys finally I have root!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Proof? Method?


----------



## rbut2112 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kingroot will temp root the device but as soon as you try to download any root apps that they see threat roots gone super sume doesn't work on this version of android or kingroot knows how to stop it I don't think kingroot is evil but they have the market here being the first to actually temp root this beast keep trying people


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 3, 2015)

rbut2112 said:


> Kingroot will temp root the device but as soon as you try to download any root apps that they see threat roots gone super sume doesn't work on this version of android or kingroot knows how to stop it I don't think kingroot is evil but they have the market here being the first to actually temp root this beast keep trying people

Click to collapse



I've tried running Antutu Benchmark in the background to force it,  I can't even get it to temp root even with Kingroot. Seems as though this is the only phone with that specific snapdragon processor running 5.1 all the rest with the same model processor are running 4.4.4 and below, wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## rbut2112 (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think that's the case


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 3, 2015)

rbut2112 said:


> I don't think that's the case

Click to collapse



Considering the rooting process a great deal to do with your CPU and in that being this model is the only model on the 5.1 Platform with this specific CPU I think that in fact is the case. How do you think it is when they create and exploit for a device that it typically works for many models similar by the same manufacturer. Considering that, that is the most plausible answer. Nobody wants to compile an exploit that can only be used on one specific device.


----------



## rbut2112 (Dec 3, 2015)

Temp root is available through kingroot but I think they think it is only temp they offer options on keeping an upgrade every time I root through them it works but its only temp almost like big brother helping us out try it every time it will temp root your phone they say that you're warranty won't be affected (because it drops root so easily)
 I know we want permanent root but for now this will/will not work depending on the person you can't get WiFi tethering or any other cool apps/things that make rooting your phone useful

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

I would suggest anything other than 5.1 go through kingoroot had no problem with my zmax 4.4.4  or my Leon 5.1.1 seems like 5.1 is just a pain in the a**

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




brad2192 said:


> Considering the rooting process a great deal to do with your CPU and in that being this model is the only model on the 5.1 Platform with this specific CPU I think that in fact is the case. How do you think it is when they create and exploit for a device that it typically works for many models similar by the same manufacturer. Considering that, that is the most plausible answer. Nobody wants to compile an exploit that can only be used on one specific device.

Click to collapse



Then why try for any device future or past its fun


----------



## xdamember143 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah guys I thought I had root but what rbut2112 said it only temp root. I had successfully had busybox installed which need root right ? So I decided to replace king root with supersu but when I tried to replace it said su permissions were broken so I went to kingroot and it said root failed?


----------



## rbut2112 (Dec 3, 2015)

I was able to get titanium backup while in temp root.backed up everything  rebooted and nothing no root

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

You do not need busybox for root in fact you should uninstall the app until you accutally get root then download and don't even try to get kingroot to respond to SuperSU it doesn't just wait something will come around


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 3, 2015)

At this point in time for at least the C6740 (not the N) it is on the 5.1 platform, with that being said there is the option within the Developer Options of the phone to "OEM Unlock" the Bootloader. The only way I see as a tangible method for a full root is to obtain the Recovery Image for the phone(which I cannot seem to find anywhere) and create a TWRP image. The C6740 and the C6740N are closely related as have I created some exploits for other phones with different carriers and close model numbers [LG LTE Leon] and have had successful results. If anyone can obtain the Recovery Image I'd be happy to compile a TWRP.img to boot into and root from there.


----------



## yenalsekim (Dec 3, 2015)

Noobish but willing to help. 
When you say recovery image do you  mean the bootloader? If so, isn't that locked up by the vendor as described in earlier posts in this thread? Or do you mean a clean factory install of everything on the phone. I'd be happy to contribute my phone if that's the case. Otherwise, I'm probably going to sacrifice this rig to the fire gods and get a brigadier again.


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 3, 2015)

Excellent response haha! In this case I have the C6740 with an OEM unlocked bootloader yes, which gives me the ability to install a custom recovery such as TWRP, what I plan to do is just that, yet I am unable to find those files via download anywhere. And there is a certain method of extracting that data off of the phone I am unable to do since I do not own the phone. If anyone can provide the stock recovery image by using one of the many methods online I will happily build a tutorial and test myself a way to gain root via recovery.


----------



## CultOfTheDeadCows (Dec 4, 2015)

Google nandroid


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 4, 2015)

Nandroid requires root. TWRP made out of the recovery image would root the phone in essentially the BIOS undermining the OS itself. The only way I see it plausible on a stock OS


----------



## zlost1 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Question*

If you can type su  in an adb  shell and  get a response then why hasn't anyone written a csh script to brute force Crack the su pass from a  dictionary file over  adb?


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 5, 2015)

zlost1 said:


> If you can type su  in an adb  shell and  get a response then why hasn't anyone written a csh script to brute force Crack the su pass from a  dictionary file over  adb?

Click to collapse



I did try ADB Shell via Windows I don't remember what the response was, point me to a tutorial on how to build said "csh" script and I'll be happy to try it out!


----------



## Randymanme (Dec 7, 2015)

Backup:.. Kyocera Hydro Life C6530N
ROM:..... Stock MetroPCS ROM (De-Bloated)

Will this backup ROM work in the Kyocera Hydro Wave?  And, if so, how do I reflash with it?


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 7, 2015)

Check the specs and compare if they're exact


----------



## Randymanme (Dec 8, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> Ok.. Custom roms aside.. Is there a way to stop a phone from autoupdating after a factory reset? Or to possibly install an older version of android. Since we are dealing with 5.1 and there was a 5.0, could we put the rom on an sd card and reflash the phone to 5.0?

Click to collapse



So whatever happened with that?

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

I'm thinking that when I do a factory reset, there's a stock recovery in  there  somewhere (will someone tell where it might be located?).  And can I replace the C6740N's stock recovery with some other compatible recovery?  Can someone recommend one?


----------



## Xstar410 (Dec 8, 2015)

*bootloader can't be Unlocked*



brad2192 said:


> At this point in time for at least the C6740 (not the N) it is on the 5.1 platform, with that being said there is the option within the Developer Options of the phone to "OEM Unlock" the Bootloader. The only way I see as a tangible method for a full root is to obtain the Recovery Image for the phone(which I cannot seem to find anywhere) and create a TWRP image. The C6740 and the C6740N are closely related as have I created some exploits for other phones with different carriers and close model numbers [LG LTE Leon] and have had successful results. If anyone can obtain the Recovery Image I'd be happy to compile a TWRP.img to boot into and root from there.

Click to collapse



SORRY buddy, but Kyocera is giving us the middle finger here...the OEM unlock switch literally does nothing on our phone its just there because of the AOSP code.

In a VERY demanding talk with both Kyocera & metropcs(my Carrier) said that the bootloader will ship locked & stay locked...Kyocera makes consumer NOT developer phones.
I even asked for the recovery IMG from both parties since they BOTH claimed the other had such file, BUT in the end they wouldn't give it to me EVEN though its open source & they HAVE to share their rom, but the only real way to root this phone is by exploiting it.


SIDE NOTE:
The exploits I referred to in my earlier posts are not able to gain root which REALLY sucks


----------



## Messiah_13 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got something  almost  but with boost app lol I tried the unlock program  on it as option didn't  work even memory card can't  get reading I most got lemon / there must be with under the cover programming lol


----------



## Freybergers (Dec 11, 2015)

*Root Bloated MetroPCS Kyocera*

I too am trying to get this phone rooted.  I put a 32g card in it to fix the storage problems.  But there are so many metroPCS apps I don't want, and more. Can't move a lot of apps.  I also used the same root apps listed that did not work either. I too could not read Chinese.  Thanks to all working on this.


----------



## rselte (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello. Does anyone know if temp root will allow you to Uninstall bloatware?


----------



## rbut2112 (Dec 16, 2015)

Should but it doesn't I honestly don't understand what kingroot thinks its doing its useless it'll root you phone but cant do anything with the root oh well someone will come up with something


----------



## zlost1 (Dec 16, 2015)

*What I've found*

Im no expert by far so please don't laugh.   I installed a terminal and was granted permission to root directory etc.  I tried greping su and sudo only to find that it didn't exist in the system.  This is a  huge problem.  So I downloaded the su binary for arm to my SD card where I have 777 permission and. Executed it with '. /'   I got permission denied  but I consider it a small win that the terminal worked on almost everything  and I'm thinking it might be the way we exploit this phone.  Ps I found the stock rom  in the etc directory it's named cdrom


----------



## Xstar410 (Dec 20, 2015)

*-_-*



zlost1 said:


> Im no expert by far so please don't laugh.   I installed a terminal and was granted permission to root directory etc.  I tried greping su and sudo only to find that it didn't exist in the system.  This is a  huge problem.  So I downloaded the su binary for arm to my SD card where I have 777 permission and. Executed it with '. /'   I got permission denied  but I consider it a small win that the terminal worked on almost everything  and I'm thinking it might be the way we exploit this phone.  Ps I found the stock rom  in the etc directory it's named cdrom

Click to collapse



The system partition is read ONLY & the only way to copy "su files" into such partition if you change it to read & write, BUT just by copying those files into it if you were successful....doesn't mean you will gain root since the android system could reject su.

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




ts_root78 said:


> Ok.. Custom roms aside.. Is there a way to stop a phone from autoupdating after a factory reset? Or to possibly install an older version of android. Since we are dealing with 5.1 and there was a 5.0, could we put the rom on an sd card and reflash the phone to 5.0?

Click to collapse



Kyerocera didn't build each & every android version for our device since its time consuming to just build 1 version & constantly update that version. The hydro wave ROM was built only on 5.1 & NOT 5.0.x & you cant downgrade from the stock recovery since stock recoveries are a joke & our bootloader is forever locked... Even the OEM Unlocked does nothing.
(even if it glitches & we could do it kyerocera programmed our device to NEVER boot into the bootloader directly, BUT only when to start the system....of course this is just my theory based off some facts.)

In other words you guys should give up now since Kyocera doesn't care about its consumers & its developers!


----------



## Xstar410 (Dec 20, 2015)

ts_root78 said:


> Ok.. Custom roms aside.. Is there a way to stop a phone from autoupdating after a factory reset? Or to possibly install an older version of android. Since we are dealing with 5.1 and there was a 5.0, could we put the rom on an sd card and reflash the phone to 5.0?

Click to collapse



Kyerocera didn't build each & every android version for our device since its time consuming to just build 1 version & constantly update that version. The hydro wave ROM was built only on 5.1 & NOT 5.0.x & you cant downgrade from the stock recovery since stock recoveries are a joke & our bootloader is forever locked... Even the OEM Unlocked does nothing.
(even if it glitches & we could do it kyerocera programmed our device to NEVER boot into the bootloader directly, BUT only when to start the system....of course this is just my theory based off some facts.)

In other words you guys should give up now since Kyocera doesn't care about its consumers & its developers!


----------



## Rhyme_Thyme (Dec 20, 2015)

*I am looking at the ATT variant of this phone, and I want root.*

Hey all, I'm gonna start here because I've noticed these two phones (Kyocera Hydro Air C6745) and the C6740N have very similar specs. It's pretty much the same phone, except the Air version is obviously ATT, and I've noticed it has 1080P video recording instead of the 720P. I don't care much about the resolution, but i'm wondering that if somebody finds a method, it would work on the Air also. I want to contribute, so if I get the phone and find a method, I'd also like to help others find ways to root their phones. If you need any info on the phone, just look up the Kyocera Hydro Air.


----------



## ChronicBongitis (Dec 27, 2015)

Is this true?

hxxps://mega.nz/#!AZVknbRI!wjqS7qv-8hoTqYRAMgK9ZDF12HvIAeZRxy-Vfp3G2lU

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NebulaNerd (Dec 27, 2015)

ChronicBongitis said:


> Is this true?
> 
> hxxps://mega.nz/#!AZVknbRI!wjqS7qv-8hoTqYRAMgK9ZDF12HvIAeZRxy-Vfp3G2lU
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know if it is legit, but I would be willing to try if Google Chrome didn't block it. Yes, I got to the download, but because Chrome is so toxic towards it, I do not want to try it on my daily driver without any recovery tools.


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 27, 2015)

NebulaNerd said:


> I don't know if it is legit, but I would be willing to try if Google Chrome didn't block it. Yes, I got to the download, but because Chrome is so toxic towards it, I do not want to try it on my daily driver without any recovery tools.

Click to collapse



No, it's not legit. SRS Root always believes it roots the phone even though there is no trace of a successful root. It uploads your results to their server onto their Twitter.


----------



## pikagunmike2 (Dec 28, 2015)

has anyone found a root for this phone yet? the damn metropcs bloatware is eating up my ram


----------



## shrty4luv (Dec 28, 2015)

Try using kingroot to get rid of the bloat 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TekWz (Dec 28, 2015)

Used Kingroot on C6740N lollipop 5.1, worked out of the box 1st time, but Google apps crashed. Rebooted root gone unable to Root again.


----------



## stevenlb (Dec 28, 2015)

pikagunmike2 said:


> has anyone found a root for this phone yet? the damn metropcs bloatware is eating up my ram

Click to collapse



Greenify works without root. It uses some of the Accessibility functions to close apps that rob you for your RAM and CPU. 

It's not ideal, but there were times before I downloaded it that my phone was a screaming brick, while waiting on it to finish whatever the hell it was doing in the background to answer a call. Give it a whirl until we can root and get rid of the bloat.


----------



## shrty4luv (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello,all of a sudden my phone is going into safe more. Could someone please tell me how to get rid of this. Thank in advance.

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ChronicBongitis (Dec 29, 2015)

Power off then on

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## 2xMakina (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey all, first time poster.

Any validity to this one?

Edit: Since I'm a new poster, it won't let me post the URL, but it's at the website howto-rootphone dot com and it claims Kingoroot now works.  It was posted on September 1 of this year.

Just for the record, I want to thank all of you for doing the hard work to get our phone rooted.   The bloatware has been driving me crazy since I bought it.  I've been following this thread since its beginning, but since I'm a complete root newbie, I had nothing to contribute.  I probably still don't but figured I should ask about the above url on the outside chance, you know?

I'll continue following this thread with my fingers crossed.

Again, thanks for doing the hard work so we don't have to tear our hair out continuing to put up with the carrier-installed industrial-grade stupid.


----------



## stevenlb (Dec 30, 2015)

2xMakina said:


> it claims Kingoroot now works

Click to collapse



Just tested, no dice.


----------



## rbut2112 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey everyone if you want to remove bloatware kingroot 4.6.0   is working fine for me if it doesn't root the first time or you get the orange not rooted deal try rebooting or uninstall and reinstall once they give you temp root take advantage of it seems the more you use it the easier it is to get temp root again,its something for now till we can get perm root


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 31, 2015)

I feel as if we successfully obtain the limited temp root we should focus on using the numerous Firmware extraction methods in the forums to create a rooted Rom to be installed if TWRP is compatible. I do believe if you upload your backup images to the TWRP site they will use a Linux Remote PC to autobuild a custom backup to be used. I have yet to obtain this temp root, but I see this as a tangible way.


----------



## xdamember143 (Dec 31, 2015)

No way to bypass unlimited tether   tried foxfi and does not work


----------



## SPARTAN_TECH (Jan 3, 2016)

Use the latest ask version it's in English mate just don't use supersume it may bootloop the device


----------



## billwelchel (Jan 5, 2016)

*de-bloat the C6740N with Kingroot as utility, even after root fails.*

I have been using this phone for a bit and dealing with the MetroPCS bloatware.  I finally decided to try to get rid of it myself and have had some success. with Kingroot:

1.)  open the utility and have it attempt root.  This will fail.
2.) Using the back arrow, exit the utility to your app drawer (or wherever you launched it from.
3.) Immediately, return to app.

You'll see that while it says it could not root the phone.  It does not stop me from accessing the "uninstall tool" or the "auto-start" utilities and while I did  not expect it to work.  They BOTH do what they would do on a rooted phone.

FYI - This IS on android 5.1 Build LMY470.  I also made sure developer options were ON with USB Debugging and Mock Locations both turned ON (I don't see how this could make a difference but just in case.)


----------



## Terrorclaw (Jan 5, 2016)

rbut2112 said:


> Hey everyone if you want to remove bloatware kingroot 4.6.0   is working fine for me if it doesn't root the first time or you get the orange not rooted deal try rebooting or uninstall and reinstall once they give you temp root take advantage of it seems the more you use it the easier it is to get temp root again,its something for now till we can get perm root

Click to collapse



Thanks... I have also been able to get temp root using this method, even verified with check root, so I can confirm that what you say is correct...... for anyone having problems, restart your phone after every failed attempt and you WILL eventually get root. This temp root, as far as I can tell lasts about 10 minutes... so you have a 10 minute or so window to do whatever ya need to do.

What I have tried to do so far is ADB in with Linux and change my install location to the SD card with "su pm set-install-location 2", this change successfully goes through, and even after rebooting the phone I can verify that install location has been changed using "pm get-install-location", it verifies that location is now "2(external)", however, apps are still installing to the internal storage :/ I haven't messed with android much since Jellybean, and I'm not sure I'd be willing to try this, since there would be some risk of bootlooping the phone and no chance of fixing it without a recovery option... but the next step might be to try and manually copy over a working SU while connected via ADB to try and gain permanent root? Just a thought?


----------



## TewSlo (Jan 5, 2016)

Terrorclaw said:


> Thanks... I have also been able to get temp root using this method, even verified with check root, so I can confirm that what you say is correct...... for anyone having problems, restart your phone after every failed attempt and you WILL eventually get root. This temp root, as far as I can tell lasts about 10 minutes... so you have a 10 minute or so window to do whatever ya need to do.
> 
> What I have tried to do so far is ADB in with Linux and change my install location to the SD card with "su pm set-install-location 2", this change successfully goes through, and even after rebooting the phone I can verify that install location has been changed using "pm get-install-location", it verifies that location is now "2(external)", however, apps are still installing to the internal storage :/ I haven't messed with android much since Jellybean, and I'm not sure I'd be willing to try this, since there would be some risk of bootlooping the phone and no chance of fixing it without a recovery option... but the next step might be to try and manually copy over a working SU while connected via ADB to try and gain permanent root? Just a thought?

Click to collapse



pretty clever, interested in seeing how this goes!


----------



## Terrorclaw (Jan 5, 2016)

brad2192 said:


> pretty clever, interested in seeing how this goes!

Click to collapse



Baby steps man.... we need someone a little crazy and with just enough knowledge of android to screw things up for further testing xD
Honestly, I'd just love to be able to install apps to this phone without worrying about it's tiny little internal storage telling me that I can't.


----------



## billwelchel (Jan 6, 2016)

*Uninstall access and root attempts*

I saw the earlier postings re temp root but that does not appear to be what I have been getting.  I have not attempted the root utility since yesterday and i still have access to uninstall and / or block autoruns.

also, I have never gotten a message telling me root was successful just failures.

Has anyone tried using another root exploit (towel-root, etc) while the kingroot temp root held?

Finally, as I understand it, the biggest issue with getting perm root is getting past the RO starus of the /system volume, right.  Since I have been able to uninstall system apps, doesn't this indicate that I have achieved this?


----------



## captndurty (Jan 8, 2016)

*gnuroot*



timothypayn said:


> sooo.....my hydro wave c6740n pissed me off. retail settings i can not pull files off from my phone onto pc.  so i've decided im going to root my phone. i've read through this entire thread from page one over the past hour or so and have a few things to say.  first the simple things to get out of the way. you can format your Micro SD card in any way you please using your basic operating system through PC.  Learn your system.  The reason you are seeing rooted then not rooted is because its setting the permissions and storing to RAM or Random access memory....its temporary and not actually saving in the phones SWS.  if you look at your developer options you can see there is an option to kill actions as soon as the user leaves the action currently being used. there is obviously some sort of underlying automatic feature to this that we need to kill first.  i know plenty about hacking, modding, scripting, brute forcing, and altering software.  i need a program that is going to read the data running through the phone live through USB.  when i see the data execution and log files i can write an exploit for the phone.  I need all the information i can possibly get from these devices. from the file structure, to the hex codes of every error any of you have ever seen on a hydro wave. a list of non compatible apps both unknown source and play store.  anything that's awkward or strange about the device...mine personally says hangouts has stopped responding....about 63 times a day i see that message.  there's an error in the code for hangouts. aka exploit opportunity.  i'm about to get my java game on....help me out ill help you out.
> 
> oh, and btw.  some of you posted about seeing virus's when you try to dld your root software.  well, roots use exploits, what they do is take a known error or fault in the software and manipulate it or access it using their software which to an antivirus is malicious and destructive activity.  when you download software your antivirus reads the raw code to look for snippets that access other software and send/recieve data through or about that access.  so yes a lot of root programs will come up as viral.  its taking dead end code and using it to drop its own code into the file system...its own virus if you will.  when you download your software, decompile it and proceed to examine it.  in some cases you may be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> anyone try flooding their phone with data packets?  i need something that's gonna make the phone's eye twitch.

Click to collapse



the closest thing ive came to was gnu root.if you use gnuroot you get a "su" privlege..mabey we can root this thing using gnu and python with connectbot to tell the phone what we want it to do...there is a jar file in the /etc folder its cd_rom.iso..is that our image?


----------



## kdawgthegreat (Jan 10, 2016)

*Bricked Hydro Wave*

Be careful when attempting to root. I just bricked my hydro phone. So I decided to do drop tests with it from second floor balcony at least a 20 foot drop. First time it landed on back of phone and barely scratched it. Second time it landed on power button and bent the frame in but amazingly it was still working sort of, was still bricked in infinite boot cycle so then I just smashed it and snapped it in half. Gotta say was really impressed with the amount of strength it took to break.


----------



## captndurty (Jan 10, 2016)

dammit man...

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## kdawgthegreat (Jan 10, 2016)

*lol*



kdawgthegreat said:


> Be careful when attempting to root. I just bricked my hydro phone. So I decided to do drop tests with it from second floor balcony at least a 20 foot drop. First time it landed on back of phone and barely scratched it. Second time it landed on power button and bent the frame in but amazingly it was still working sort of, was still bricked in infinite boot cycle so then I just smashed it and snapped it in half. Gotta say was really impressed with the amount of strength it took to break.

Click to collapse



Good thing my new "LG Optimus Pro" comes in tomorrow.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




captndurty said:


> dammit man...
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried rooting to many times with to many different apps with out restarting after each failed attempt.


----------



## captndurty (Jan 11, 2016)

umm.ihave the boot image on my comp for these phones.i found it on my phone and copied it to my comp via lan

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




captndurty said:


> umm.ihave the boot image on my comp for these phones.i found it on my phone and copied it to my comp via lan
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



any one wanna see what i managed to get from the hydro message me as i cannot share my google drive link here YET


----------



## Terrorclaw (Jan 11, 2016)

kdawgthegreat said:


> Be careful when attempting to root. I just bricked my hydro phone. So I decided to do drop tests with it from second floor balcony at least a 20 foot drop. First time it landed on back of phone and barely scratched it. Second time it landed on power button and bent the frame in but amazingly it was still working sort of, was still bricked in infinite boot cycle so then I just smashed it and snapped it in half. Gotta say was really impressed with the amount of strength it took to break.

Click to collapse



Just out of curiosity what tool/method were you using when you bricked it?


----------



## captndurty (Jan 12, 2016)

Terrorclaw said:


> Just out of curiosity what tool/method were you using when you bricked it?

Click to collapse



i had temporary root using kingroot on my pc..removed fb app.but as soon as i closed king root window poof root gone.i found that 5.1 android have a rootblock kernal

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## kdawgthegreat (Jan 12, 2016)

*Tools*



Terrorclaw said:


> Just out of curiosity what tool/method were you using when you bricked it?

Click to collapse



I was using kingoroot and kingroot. Kingoroot appeared to give me temporary root and I was able to delete bloatware apps, but it wouldn't let me change the install location so I could install apps to my external sd, which was my point for root in the first place. Everything seemed fine but I couldn't get temp root with kingoroot and I kept trying both apps, then I restarted my phone and got stuck in a infinite boot cycle. I think the lesson from this is don't try to root more than once after failing without restarting your phone. Or maybe it was the metropcs apps I deleted, not sure lol. About to root my new LG Optimus pro and load a custom rom, like carbon or Resurrection. I didn't really care about my kyocera because the screen was already smashed.


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 12, 2016)

If you want to root an lg go with kingo. Root with them is true and free kingroot are a pain in the ass


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## shrty4luv (Jan 13, 2016)

OK,my wife got lock out of her phone and can't remember her code.i think there is a way to do it through recovery. Does anyone know how to do it.

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ruhlmans (Jan 13, 2016)

shrty4luv said:


> OK,my wife got lock out of her phone and can't remember her code.i think there is a way to do it through recovery. Does anyone know how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You might have to adb into recovery and do a reset.


----------



## shrty4luv (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't have access to a computer.

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you have an sd card installed?

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Go to settings do a factory reset but do not format your sd card ie (erase your sd card) its a pain in the a
.. N
But should get you back to stock then just ask again

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

There is no recovery for this phone yet barely root so you couldnt have messed it up yet


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 14, 2016)

I can help you here with the temo root imaginary situation with kingroot

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

J ust restart your phone lol

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

Thanks bro that's why were here you scratch my back I scratch yours


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 14, 2016)

Been almost 25 hrs rooted with kingroot gonna kerp waiting see what happens next step dont know lol


----------



## Terrorclaw (Jan 16, 2016)

rbut2112 said:


> Been almost 25 hrs rooted with kingroot gonna kerp waiting see what happens next step dont know lol

Click to collapse



For some reason I can no longer get temp root with kingroot..... it will say successful, but when I check with check root or any app that requires root... it's no good... can still remove bloatware though.


----------



## captndurty (Jan 16, 2016)

Terrorclaw said:


> For some reason I can no longer get temp root with kingroot..... it will say successful, but when I check with check root or any app that requires root... it's no good... can still remove bloatware though.

Click to collapse



actually youre freezing the bloatware. go back through your files those apps are there but in limbo

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrorclaw (Jan 16, 2016)

captndurty said:


> actually youre freezing the bloatware. go back through your files those apps are there but in limbo
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't doubt that at all.... completely removing it without proper root is pretty suspect...... I had in the past been able to obtain verified  temp root with kingroot though, verified with check root and with other apps that use root, such as titanium backup, could even SU in terminal emulator or through ADB.... and now for some reason I can no longer gain that temp root at all... even though it says its successful.


----------



## captndurty (Jan 17, 2016)

aparently these devices have a root block kernal from what ive read.mabey we can exploit stagefright load the su binaries that way

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## shrty4luv (Jan 18, 2016)

rbut2112 said:


> Do you have an sd card installed?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't have a SD card installed.

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 19, 2016)

Me neither time to invest in a new phone


Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 19, 2016)

Even when temp root isn't achieved it still acts as if it was rooted, dead serious, did a factory restall and was able to delete everything I didn't want,even after root check said no dice,just go with it check your files they are gone.After you get a can't root or unable to root, go to the app manager section and delete what you want be careful not to delete too many google apps at one time this will come back to kick you in the ass, once you get comfortable with this power you'll understand.If during the rooting process or otherwise you get popups saying this app is not responding just power off and repeat the process of rooting and deleting what you're trying to.What can I say it works flawlessly for me 

Sent from my LG-H345 using XDA Free mobile app

E


----------



## rbut2112 (Jan 19, 2016)

The only tangible effort is a backup like twrp you get root through kingroot you backup the root then you delete all the damn chinese files we need a solid backup

Sent from my LG-H345 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WwFarr (Jan 20, 2016)

*Developer tools 1.1.3 by [email protected] shows command list*

I don't know much about this stuff but I installed an app called developer tools (not even sure where I got it from)  that when opened has a few sections with a few buttons in each section, one button is labeled SYSTEM FEATURES. This is what comes up when that button is pressed.
android.hardware.audio.output
android.hardware.bluetooth
android.hardware.bluetooth_le
android.hardware.camera
android.hardware.camera.any
android.hardware.camera.autofocus
android.hardware.camera.flash
android.hardware.camera.front
android.hardware.faketouch
android.hardware.location
android.hardware.location.gps
android.hardware.location.network
android.hardware.microphone
android.hardware.screen.landscape
android.hardware.screen.portrait
android.hardware.sensor.accelerometer
android.hardware.sensor.compass
android.hardware.sensor.light
android.hardware.sensor.proximity
android.hardware.telephony
android.hardware.telephony.gsm
android.hardware.touchscreen
android.hardware.touchscreen.multitouch
android.hardware.touchscreen.multitouch.distinct
android.hardware.touchscreen.multitouch.jazzhand
android.hardware.usb.accessory
android.hardware.usb.host
android.hardware.wifi
android.hardware.wifi.direct
android.software.app_widgets
android.software.backup
android.software.connectionservice
android.software.device_admin
android.software.home_screen
android.software.input_methods
android.software.live_wallpaper
android.software.print
android.software.sip
android.software.sip.voip
android.software.voice_recognizers
android.software.webview
I'm not sure if this is helpful at all but there it is.


----------



## somebinarycode (Jan 20, 2016)

*I might be able to help*

I have modded my wii, rooted two phones.not much I've done.enough with background info.if the ro.secure was equal to 0 then could this marvelous phone be rooted?


----------



## somebinarycode (Jan 21, 2016)

*Does this happen to you too?*







 My Kyocera phone died and I turn it back on.It had temp root.I went to king root and “rooted” it.After I installed busybox and tried to install the binary files. When I opened it a pop up window showed up saying if I wanted to grant it root access. I gave it root access but it did not install the busybox binaries. did this happen to you guys too?


----------



## brothaman285 (Jan 21, 2016)

What about SRSroot?


----------



## Griffin41994 (Jan 23, 2016)

If anyone needs to test out some kind of exploit or other rooting method but doesn't have the info or can't use they're own daily driver let me know I'm willing to use mine to find a solution for the greater good. I'm past the point of aggravated with this phone I've been reading topics, forums, threads, comments, etc... For hours I'm done either I will get it rooted or I'll brick it trying just hit me up

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## captndurty (Jan 23, 2016)

Griffin41994 said:


> If anyone needs to test out some kind of exploit or other rooting method but doesn't have the info or can't use they're own daily driver let me know I'm willing to use mine to find a solution for the greater good. I'm past the point of aggravated with this phone I've been reading topics, forums, threads, comments, etc... For hours I'm done either I will get it rooted or I'll brick it trying just hit me up
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i have the iso for this phone ..its sdk 22 ..wish i knew hoe to write a script to root through a mms message. use stagefright to our advantage [emoji57] 


Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## Griffin41994 (Jan 23, 2016)

captndurty said:


> i have the iso for this phone ..its sdk 22 ..wish i knew hoe to write a script to root through a mms message. use stagefright to our advantage [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just tell me what you need me to do instructions what not and I'll give it a try unless I've already read or tried it before

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## captndurty (Jan 23, 2016)

Griffin41994 said:


> Just tell me what you need me to do instructions what not and I'll give it a try unless I've already read or tried it before
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



well i think we gotta put the sdk22 on Android studio then we see the build then extraxt the duild from a hydro wave and see were they rootblocked it.then figure out code to side step it and root via stagefright witg a sms message


Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## king7777 (Jan 25, 2016)

hi


----------



## RAVENCRAFT (Jan 30, 2016)

*Might help*

If you go to developer mode there will be a setting to unlock the boot loader but I don't know how to do the rest. HELP:crying:


----------



## captndurty (Jan 31, 2016)

RAVENCRAFT said:


> If you go to developer mode there will be a setting to unlock the boot loader but I don't know how to do the rest. HELP:crying:

Click to collapse



Na don't use your phone for test..use Android studio.. Google it. Then get the SDK 22 from Gitmo .. If you manage to unlock the boot loader your phone will brick

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffin41994 (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got Android studio and sdk22. But I've been hunting through all the nonsense and I've got a friend whose willing to help me with it. I'm gonna make a back up of the build.prop and with their help rewrite it to where we can have write permission to internal find the bootloader lock take it out and whatever else they've done to keep us from doing what we want with the dang phone 

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## captndurty (Jan 31, 2016)

That file that says CD iso  is the boot cd

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## somebinarycode (Feb 5, 2016)

*Some  good news!*

While i kept trying to get temp root something amazing happened. It said rooted and when i opened root checker pro it said superuser app installed AND it said the su binary files were installed! ???


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 5, 2016)

*How you gain root..............*

How you root your kyocera ,you use kingoo root or another....


----------



## Ruhlmans (Feb 5, 2016)

somebinarycode said:


> While i kept trying to get temp root something amazing happened. It said rooted and when i opened root checker pro it said superuser app installed AND it said the su binary files were installed! ???

Click to collapse



Can you explain the steps you were taking that brought you to that?


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 5, 2016)

how you root your kyocera


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 5, 2016)

*No way to root this phone,....................*

????????? lieds........no way to root this phone....

---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------

no way to root this phone....boatloader locked


----------



## Terrorclaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Ruhlmans said:


> Can you explain the steps you were taking that brought you to that?

Click to collapse



I was able to get the same results with king root.... but not every single time, sometimes when king root said it was successful, it wasn't really rooted, you just have to keep trying until check root says you're rooted.... I think what happens is king root uses alot of different methods, and tries them all randomly..... if we could isolate which method produces success then we could have a reliable temp root at the very least.


----------



## NullaVisus (Feb 6, 2016)

It's a real shame we can't get a Dev community started on this device. What I find rather frustrating is the SoC in this device supports 64-bit but the default stock ROM for this device is 32-bit. I emailed Kyocera about this and needless to say I got no straightforward answer as to when this is coming if at all. The source code for this device isn't even available on their Dev page while others devices were. This is just sad


----------



## Terrorclaw (Feb 6, 2016)

NullaVisus said:


> It's a real shame we can't get a Dev community started on this device. What I find rather frustrating is the SoC in this device supports 64-bit but the default stock ROM for this device is 32-bit. I emailed Kyocera about this and needless to say I got no straightforward answer as to when this is coming if at all. The source code for this device isn't even available on their Dev page while others devices were. This is just sad

Click to collapse



Agreed.... but this is a budget device and not exactly highly sought after..... I'd be happy enough if MetroPCS would just updated it to android 6 so that we could set SD as main storage... having an android device that you can't really install anything on because the little 8G of interal storage is so full of bloatware... kinda sucks.


----------



## 2xMakina (Feb 8, 2016)

somebinarycode said:


> While i kept trying to get temp root something amazing happened. It said rooted and when i opened root checker pro it said superuser app installed AND it said the su binary files were installed!

Click to collapse



Looks like you're getting closer.

It seems you have everyone's attention.

So....do tell!


----------



## Fknohhh (Feb 8, 2016)

*Successfully Rooted the WAVE*

was able to sucefully root the hydro wave(v6740n) but im having problems wont stay rooted cant isntallbbusy box depending on what supersu i use im able to update rhe su sucefully but not with all. Help i will show you step by step instructions how to root this.... Ive had rhe same isu a couple years back when i tries rooting the ZTE Source....





> ```
> ,
> ```

Click to collapse



i got screen shots dont know how to upload thoo


----------



## somebinarycode (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry i havent been that active.heres what i did.i basically did the same thing as you guys and got temp root with su files in there .also note oem unlocking switch was NOT on. I repeat NOT on. In conclusion i was lucky.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Also more good news! A friend of mine IS an android dev(unofficial) that works with android lolipop!????

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Im supposed to meet with him on thursday. Ill tell you more on thursday.


----------



## Young. _jedi (Feb 16, 2016)

If you put oem unlock on will it work with one click root??


----------



## TewSlo (Feb 16, 2016)

Young. _jedi said:


> If you put oem unlock on will it work with one click root??

Click to collapse



OEM Unlock does not actually work, the Bootloader remains locked after selected. Kyocera is a POS company they comply to wireless carrier standards only. I have rooted 100's of phones over the years and Kyocera simply will not budge for the consumer ALTHOUGH you bought the phone with YOUR money they even have the audacity to still claim it's illegal to tamper with your own device. Apologies for the rant, just don't expect it to work anytime soon.


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## stevenlb (Feb 17, 2016)

somebinarycode said:


> Ill tell you more on thursday.

Click to collapse



Yo, broseph, how did Thursday go?


----------



## Tree-hugging Negromancer (Feb 18, 2016)

*Some information on the device from the sys folder*

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=LMY47O
ro.build.display.id=LMY47O
ro.build.version.incremental=0702_1212
ro.build.version.sdk=22
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.all_codenames=REL
ro.build.version.release=5.1
ro.build.date=Thu Jul  2 13:02:13 JST 2015
ro.build.date.utc=1435809733
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=release
ro.build.host=release
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.build.flavor=msm8916_32-user
ro.product.model=C6740N
ro.product.brand=kyocera
ro.product.name=C6740N
ro.product.device=C6740N
ro.product.board=C6740N
# ro.product.cpu.abi and ro.product.cpu.abi2 are obsolete,
# use ro.product.cpu.abilist instead.
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist64=
ro.product.manufacturer=kyocera
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=msm8916
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=C6740N
# Do not try to parse description, fingerprint, or thumbprint
ro.build.description=C6740N-user 5.1 LMY47O 0702_1212 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=kyocera/C6740N/C6740N:5.1/LMY47O/0702_1212:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.build.internalswversion=1.011MC.01.a
ro.build.swversion=1.011MC
# end build properties
#
# from device/qcom/msm8916_32/system.prop
#
#
# system.prop for msm8916
#

#rild.libpath=/system/lib/libreference-ril.so
rild.libpath=/system/vendor/lib/libril-qc-qmi-1.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
persist.rild.nitz_plmn=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=
persist.radio.rat_on=combine
ril.subscription.types=NV,RUIM
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1
# Start in cdma mode
ro.telephony.default_network=9

debug.sf.hw=1
debug.egl.hw=1
persist.hwc.mdpcomp.enable=true
debug.mdpcomp.logs=0
dalvik.vm.heapsize=36m
dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate=1
persist.demo.hdmirotationlock=false
debug.enable.sglscale=1

#ro.hdmi.enable=true
#tunnel.decode=true
#tunnel.audiovideo.decode=true
#lpa.decode=false
#lpa.use-stagefright=true
#persist.speaker.prot.enable=false

#
# system props for the cne module
#
persist.cne.feature=1

#
# system props for the dpm module
#
persist.dpm.feature=3

#system props for the MM modules
media.stagefright.enable-player=true
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-aac=true
media.stagefright.enable-qcp=true
media.stagefright.enable-fma2dp=true
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
media.msm8939hw=0
media.msm8929hw=0
mm.enable.smoothstreaming=true
mmp.enable.3g2=true
media.aac_51_output_enabled=true
#codecs: DivX DivXHD AVI AC3 ASF AAC QCP DTS 3G2 FLAC
mm.enable.qcom_parser=3310195

# Default to AwesomePlayer
media.stagefright.use-awesome=false

#
# system props for the data modules
#
ro.use_data_netmgrd=true
persist.data.netmgrd.qos.enable=true

#system props for time-services
persist.timed.enable=true

#
# system prop for opengles version
#
# 196608 is decimal for 0x30000 to report version 3
ro.opengles.version=196608

# System property for cabl
ro.qualcomm.cabl=2

#
# System props for telephony
# System prop to turn on CdmaLTEPhone always
telephony.lteOnCdmaDevice=0
#
# System props for bluetooh
# System prop to turn on hfp client
bluetooth.hfp.client=1

#Simulate sdcard on /data/media
#
persist.fuse_sdcard=true

#
#snapdragon value add features
#
ro.qc.sdk.audio.ssr=false
##fluencetype can be "fluence" or "fluencepro" or "none"
ro.qc.sdk.audio.fluencetype=none
persist.audio.fluence.voicecall=true
persist.audio.fluence.voicerec=false
persist.audio.fluence.speaker=true
#Set for msm8916
tunnel.audio.encode = false
#Buffer size in kbytes for compress offload playback
audio.offload.buffer.size.kb=64
#Minimum duration for offload playback in secs
audio.offload.min.duration.secs=30
#Enable offload audio video playback by default
av.offload.enable=true
#enable voice path for PCM VoIP by default
use.voice.path.for.pcm.voip=true
#
#System property for FM transmitter
#
ro.fm.transmitter=false
#enable dsp gapless mode by default
audio.offload.gapless.enabled=true

#Audio voice concurrency related flags
voice.playback.conc.disabled=false
voice.record.conc.disabled=true
voice.voip.conc.disabled=true

#Set read only default composition for USB
ro.sys.usb.default.config=diag,serial_smd,rmnet_bam,adb

# set max starting background services
ro.config.max_starting_bg=8

#property to enable user to access Google WFD settings
persist.debug.wfd.enable=0
#propery to enable VDS WFD solution
persist.hwc.enable_vds=0

#selects CoreSight configuration to enable
persist.debug.coresight.config=stm-events

#property to enable narrow search range for video encoding
vidc.enc.narrow.searchrange=1

#property to enable DS2 dap
audio.dolby.ds2.enabled=true

#ClientID for GMS
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-kyocera
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-metropcs-us
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-kyocera
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-metropcs-us
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-kyocera
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=T-Mobile
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310260

#FEATURE_KYOCERA_MSND ADD-S
persist.audio.calfile0=/persist/devcfg/Speaker_cal.acdb
persist.audio.calfile1=/persist/devcfg/Headset_cal.acdb
persist.audio.calfile2=/persist/devcfg/Handset_cal.acdb
persist.audio.calfile3=/persist/devcfg/Hdmi_cal.acdb
persist.audio.calfile4=/persist/devcfg/Bluetooth_cal.acdb
persist.audio.calfile5=/persist/devcfg/General_cal.acdb
persist.audio.calfile6=/persist/devcfg/Global_cal.acdb
#FEATURE_KYOCERA_MSND ADD-E

#Trim properties
ro.sys.fw.use_trim_settings=true
ro.sys.fw.empty_app_percent=50
ro.sys.fw.trim_empty_percent=100
ro.sys.fw.trim_cache_percent=100
ro.sys.fw.trim_enable_memory=1073741824

#Factory Reset Protection
ro.frp.pst=/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/config

#Enable B service adj transition by default
ro.sys.fw.bservice_enable=true
ro.sys.fw.bservice_limit=5
ro.sys.fw.bservice_age=5000

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=128m
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=6m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=14m
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=Orion.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.vendor.extension_library=libqti-perfd-client.so
persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn=1
persist.radio.sib16_support=1
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.75
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=8m
ro.sf.lcd_density=240
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=5.1_r1
drm.service.enabled=true
persist.radio.calls.on.ims=TRUE
persist.radio.vrte_logic=1
persist.radio.domain.ps=FALSE
persist.radio.VT_ENABLE=1
persist.radio.VT_HYBRID_ENABLE=1
persist.radio.ROTATION_ENABLE=1
persist.rmnet.mux=ENABLED
persist.ims.enableADBLogs=1
persist.ims.enableDebugLogs=1
persist.radio.VT_USE_MDM_TIME=1
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2=libart.so
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features=div
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
persist.gps.qc_nlp_in_use=1
persist.loc.nlp_name=com.qualcomm.location
ro.gps.agps_provider=1
ro.pip.gated=0


----------



## eriklion (Feb 18, 2016)

There was an OTA today (17 Feb 2016) will test for exploits. Not clear what was fixed or added aside from LTE Band 12 support, VoLTE and Wifi Calling 2.0; Android version is the same.
-------------------------
Had the su binary on the system partition for a split second.  It's removed as it's executed, resulting in a segfault. Need someone with more experience than I.


----------



## shrty4luv (Feb 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if this phone will get a update?

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ulisess1016 (Feb 20, 2016)

Has anyone tried calling metro-pcs or T-Mobile since they own it.


----------



## Tree-hugging Negromancer (Feb 22, 2016)

*From the Android Studio (System Information) every last detail, whole system exposed*

This is the entire system from front to back from the Android Monitor on ASDK, including my own personal setup (don't worry you can still look, it is on lockdown), what the apps that can't be removed are shown all the way up your bootloader locked problem. Simple to read, if you don't understand it search it up.
From logcat - - - - Kyocera C6740N Android 5.1, API 22

The text was obviously too long to upload here but you can download the .txt file from here: (1.1Mb long)

filefactory.com/file/2phxvhqkr7dx/Kyocera%20C6740N%20ASDK%20Android%20Monitor%20System%20Information.txt

For those who are concerned about privacy change your; DNS servers (OpenNIC, DNSWatch), Proxies (Proxynova, Gatherproxy), VPN's (HideMyIP, JailbreakVPN, NordVPN), encryption (PyEyeCrypt, APG).


----------



## Go0b3R242 (Feb 22, 2016)

shrty4luv said:


> Does anyone know if this phone will get a update?
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just wanted to let y'all know, my girlfriends Hydro Wave just got an OTA update this evening.. Thought it was kind of strange at how she got one but I didn't. We got both phones at the same time and they're both on the same  Metro PCS account. Her software and baseband version is now 2.016MC whereas Im still running v. 1.011MC.. Not real sure what this update was about, but I'll keep ya posted if I find out more about it.. Still wonder why mine wasn't updated though... Any thoughts?!!


----------



## Xstar410 (Feb 23, 2016)

stevenlb said:


> Yo, broseph, how did Thursday go?

Click to collapse



okay guys we have a system update for our device...I hope its the marshmallow or 5.1.1 update


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 23, 2016)

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

No update in my hydro wave metro pcs.....


----------



## 2xMakina (Feb 24, 2016)

Received the OTA update today.  How do I tell what has been changed?


----------



## sketchscarz (Feb 24, 2016)

Fknohhh said:


> was able to sucefully root the hydro wave(v6740n) but im having problems wont stay rooted cant isntallbbusy box depending on what supersu i use im able to update rhe su sucefully but not with all. Help i will show you step by step instructions how to root this.... Ive had rhe same isu a couple years back when i tries rooting the ZTE Source....i got screen shots dont know how to upload thoo

Click to collapse



how many different versions of busybox did you try?  Have you gotten any further?


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 24, 2016)

No possible way to root this phone...

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

No devo for kyocera hydro wave....no hope...


----------



## Blu8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Your optimism is so refreshing

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## somebinarycode (Feb 25, 2016)

*News!*

I talked to the dev on thursday and told him what everyone has said. He said it is intelligent enough to the point where it can recognize whether or not it is being rooted.so when you get "root" on the device it lets the su files stay there for ~5-10 mins then it deletes them and returns to normal. Also this phone is korean which sucks according to the dev. I got the ota update and its somewhat nice. If you look closely at the text font in the apps name on the home screen it looks more like the normal lolipop os font. Download app updated. Kingroot only got to 3% when it said root failed. The dev will look more further into the problem. On my third or fourth attempt at rooting it succeded(how lucky am i?!?). Btw oem unlocking switch is gone. To have better chances to "root" have an availible wifi connection ready cause i tend to get higher luck when wifi is availible. I also think there might be another way to root it. Question for reader:have you heard of the stagefright vulnerability? If so say yes and vice versa. More info on the way????


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 25, 2016)

somebinarycode said:


> I talked to the dev on thursday and told him what everyone has said. He said it is intelligent enough to the point where it can recognize whether or not it is being rooted.so when you get "root" on the device it lets the su files stay there for ~5-10 mins then it deletes them and returns to normal. Also this phone is korean which sucks according to the dev. I got the ota update and its somewhat nice. If you look closely at the text font in the apps name on the home screen it looks more like the normal lolipop os font. Download app updated. Kingroot only got to 3% when it said root failed. The dev will look more further into the problem. On my third or fourth attempt at rooting it succeded(how lucky am i?!?). Btw oem unlocking switch is gone. To have better chances to "root" have an availible wifi connection ready cause i tend to get higher luck when wifi is availible. I also think there might be another way to root it. Question for reader:have you heard of the stagefright vulnerability? If so say yes and vice versa. More info on the way????

Click to collapse



Nice.........


----------



## ChronicBongitis (Feb 25, 2016)

Update was for bug fixes and WiFi calling 2.0.

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DaveDorm (Feb 25, 2016)

ChronicBongitis said:


> Update was for bug fixes and WiFi calling 2.0.
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Was this supposed to fix wifi calling? I got an update a couple days ago from MetroPCS and all it did was *BREAK* wifi calling. Poor girl at tech support was baffled. Every attempt to update the address sends a text message that it's been updated in the system, but the dreaded REG99 error comes back every time.

Wifi calling worked great before the update. Any ideas?


----------



## Freybergers (Feb 25, 2016)

*Carrier Trouble... Need Root*



somebinarycode said:


> I talked to the dev on thursday and told him what everyone has said. He said it is intelligent enough to the point where it can recognize whether or not it is being rooted.so when you get "root" on the device it lets the su files stay there for ~5-10 mins then it deletes them and returns to normal. Also this phone is korean which sucks according to the dev. I got the ota update and its somewhat nice. If you look closely at the text font in the apps name on the home screen it looks more like the normal lolipop os font. Download app updated. Kingroot only got to 3% when it said root failed. The dev will look more further into the problem. On my third or fourth attempt at rooting it succeded(how lucky am i?!?). Btw oem unlocking switch is gone. To have better chances to "root" have an availible wifi connection ready cause i tend to get higher luck when wifi is availible. I also think there might be another way to root it. Question for reader:have you heard of the stagefright vulnerability? If so say yes and vice versa. More info on the way

Click to collapse



 I got the update via MetroPCS OTA, I am with t mobile now no data plan and could not make any calls or messaging after that. Even though there was is t mobile sim, the display shows MetroPCS.
After a factory reset Phone and Messaging started working again even though it Still shows MetroPCS as the carrier when it should be tmobile.  I was part of the Bring your own device program.  I got root 1 time with king root after the update. and after the restart, back to no root.  Things that make you go Hummm.


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 26, 2016)

No root for this phone ......kingroot says successfully root ...but is no true .....no superuser permissions or busybox installed ...
No way to delete bootloader apps just disable the apps...ok people ...please people stop saying I root my phone...Lays and more lays....


----------



## Blu8 (Feb 26, 2016)

You're welcome to unsubscribe from this thread if you've given up. No need to call people liars. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 26, 2016)

No vulnerability in this phone ......this phone is lock for users ..no way to root...


----------



## Blu8 (Feb 26, 2016)

Simple answer, if it works for you it works for you. Like I said no need for negativity you can't backup. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## kk2247 (Feb 26, 2016)

Bro this phone delete the superuser permissions an binary s files inself ok tha is a new level of security in android


----------



## Blu8 (Feb 26, 2016)

That's cool man. Move on then, get a Nexus. No need to get all negative and soil a thread.


----------



## ChronicBongitis (Feb 28, 2016)

Anybody else's phone say system ui has stopped working after trying to turn on flashlight? Also the Camera app isn't working since update.
?

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tree-hugging Negromancer (Feb 29, 2016)

*Hard device to break into this brick*

I recommend starting from scratch and obtain a foothold from the data I and others gave you folks. You need to find a front door like hacking into anything. Something like thermite to a high-level security door, and really it would take a hostile environment for the code to settle in. I was cynical of the update so I waited and look what happened, if you got some more numbers to crunch i'm your guy. Some rewiring may be needed as you could get rid of everything akin to clearing a hard drive it was blank but a private corporation installed alot of trash onto the disk. Erase it all.


----------



## Freybergers (Feb 29, 2016)

*What I get for a recovery screen*



Tree-hugging Negromancer said:


> I recommend starting from scratch and obtain a foothold from the data I and others gave you folks. You need to find a front door like hacking into anything. Something like thermite to a high-level security door, and really it would take a hostile environment for the code to settle in. I was cynical of the update so I waited and look what happened, if you got some more numbers to crunch i'm your guy. Some rewiring may be needed as you could get rid of everything akin to clearing a hard drive it was blank but a private corporation installed alot of trash onto the disk. Erase it all.

Click to collapse



Holding the power + volume down I got the following:
First is animation of android on back with “!” saying 
“no command”

Then I get the text below. The enter key is the power button after you highlight your choice using vol up and down.
 Android System Recovery <e3 >
LMY470
Volume up/down to move highlight
Enter button to select 
reboot system now
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
reboot to bootloader 
power down
view recovery logs


After the phone is wiped or cache wiped.  It says optimizing apps on restart
I am looking into another phone easier to root


----------



## Tree-hugging Negromancer (Feb 29, 2016)

*Trusted Credentials and the connection problem*

Your phone is always connected these certificates are allowed by the phone to edit or at least review your system, try installing a certificate for anything on the 'user' tab and it will display a warning that this certificate could introduce a security compromise. 

Some interesting SYSTEM trusted credentials on this system (you can access this on security). 

China Internet Network Information Center EV Certificates Root : en.wikipedia.org/wiki
/China_Internet_Network_Information_Center (info), ssl-tools.net/certificates/4f99aa93fb2bd13726a1994ace7ff005f2935d1e.txt (info for nerds)

Government Root Certification Authority: grca.nat.gov.tw/GRCAeng/htdocs/index.html (info), arstechnica.com/security/2010/03/govts-certificate-authorities-conspire-to-spy-on-ssl-users/ (info for us tin-foil hat wearers)

Hellenic Academic and Research Institutions Cert. Authority: www.harica.gr/index.php.en (info)

Japanese Government ApplicationCA: bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=870185 (info) etc..... 

For people who don't what this is for: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certificate_authority

Now... for you lucky SKOP rooters here is a script to get rid of this spyware/preventing root trash: github.com/sogseal/dotFiles/commit/e52d4c3ea1eec941524e1f9fbe1f26ac2d28cd7d
If you want to root safely, find a foothold start here: drivers.aos-sharp.com/Kyocera/ and also webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qpUdxfzv8jsJ:www.bestservicemanual.info/Kyocera/+&cd=11&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us . 
Use Google Dorks (exploit-db.com/google-hacking-database/) to find out more info for the device and switch IP addresses if Google becomes too creepy and touchy feely with your search. 

If you are desperate delete everything and start from scratch e.g buy a new battery (hard-drive) that is blank and remove the government spyware battery out of your brick.


----------



## bigdoomzoe (Feb 29, 2016)

*Could u help me root mines plz*



Fknohhh said:


> was able to sucefully root the hydro wave(v6740n) but im having problems wont stay rooted cant isntallbbusy box depending on what supersu i use im able to update rhe su sucefully but not with all. Help i will show you step by step instructions how to root this.... Ive had rhe same isu a couple years back when i tries rooting the ZTE Source....i got screen shots dont know how to upload thoo

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## oblitersmash (Feb 29, 2016)

> Holding the power + volume down I got the following:
> First is animation of android on back with “!” saying
> “no command”
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I attempted to reboot to bootloader and the phone powered down and booted up like normal.


----------



## Freybergers (Mar 2, 2016)

Same thing happened to me.  I used to have a OEM bootloader on off option in settings.  I can't find it after the last OTA update


----------



## deathslayerx (Mar 3, 2016)

*Don't know how well this helps*

I have a hydro and the model is different as it's the c5170 model. I have been working on trying to get a bootloader going. Some have talked about gaining temp root for this so here are some tools that may or may not help you. I do have an idea, you would have to use https://github.com/Sepero/bootbuddy Boot Buddy will allow you to run Linux shell scripts when your Android device is booting up. It will run your scripts early in the boot process, before the home screen appears. in theory you might be able to load recovery from sd card and bypass the security checks.

The intended audience is generally intermediate to advanced users, and those who want to play with shell scripting on their device. Using boot buddy, you have to have busy box installed and script manager. Using the basic scripts I was able to get
/dev/block/mmcblk0p12 /system ext4 rw,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=0,data=ordered 0 0


You have to run the boot buddy script prior to shutdown to load the scripts. If we can run scripts then we might be interested in the boot process. a wonderful slide can be found here http://www.slideshare.net/chrissimmonds/android-bootslides20 depends on where in the boot process the checks are done. you would probably need to escalate the attack so we would need Kernel init.d Support Injector from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40409356 think the best bet at this point would be to look at the ramdisk. furthermore most of what is on the device talks about qemu goldfish and a emulated environment or at least partially so you can find more info here https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/qemu/+/master/docs/GOLDFISH-VIRTUAL-HARDWARE.TXT so now that we have all that you can probably use this to make bootloader it's called u-boot http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2433499 What I would recommend is looking at the bootbuddy readme it talks about these files Download the file 00rw_system.sh into your boot_buddy_scripts folder.
Download the file 99sys_mount_info.sh into your boot_buddy_scripts folder. if you can gain root temporarily install super su and script manager run those files directly it should give you read/write permissions use boot buddy to redo the script before booting it up and see if super su stays. I would be intrested in knowing if they still use qemu and goldfish for this model. I would like to see an unlocked bootloader for all of the sister phones


----------



## deathslayerx (Mar 3, 2016)

This also couldn't hurt http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Debian more info can be found here about u-boot http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2431417


----------



## SethOsco (Mar 4, 2016)

*Kyocera Hydro Wave 5.1 lollipop*

Tried rooting with bin4ary script off PC (fail), all all that happens
Is adb runs and runs. Tried kingo root apk (failed at 90%) error code
0x10b2ab displays. Maybe boorloader must be unlocked?


----------



## SethOsco (Mar 4, 2016)

timothy0921 said:


> No, it didn't install anything. Kingoroot installed a version of itself on my phone, but s irrelevant, as Kingoroot failed at about 90%, too.

Click to collapse



I'm new to these threads, so if I post in the wrong thread or
I guess post wrong.. Let me know the correct way.
Anyways.. I tried kingo root as well, 1st attempt stopped at 90%, (fail) and gave message "error code 0x10B2AB." Attempted to root using bin4ary as well, enables adb, runs and runs adb but device Is not recognized. Can access system restore, vol down + power (works best when vol down is held before power) but all available options have no effect.

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




timothy0921 said:


> No, it didn't install anything. Kingoroot installed a version of itself on my phone, but s irrelevant, as Kingoroot failed at about 90%, too.

Click to collapse



I'm new to these threads, so if I post in the wrong thread or
I guess post wrong.. Let me know the correct way.
Anyways.. I tried kingo root as well, 1st attempt stopped at 90%, (fail) and gave message "error code 0x10B2AB." Attempted to root using bin4ary as well, enables adb, runs and runs adb but device Is not recognized. Can access system restore, vol down + power (works best when vol down is held before power) but all available options have no effect.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




timothy0921 said:


> No, it didn't install anything. Kingoroot installed a version of itself on my phone, but s irrelevant, as Kingoroot failed at about 90%, too.

Click to collapse





kenny54 said:


> Guys, Earlier, I was trying to connect my android phone to my mac with Android File Transfer for Mac( because I'm a mac user) anyway It wasn't working so I had went to about phone in setting and did the tapping the build number until i unlocked 'Developer Options' and guess what I saw....
> 
> OEM unlocking
> Allow the bootloader to be unlocked
> ...

Click to collapse



I too have come across that, however I choose not to unlock it. Strange now since I was trying to find it again, it does not show up any more in developer settings. Kyocera did a system up date on its own and since that update that feature has dissipeared. I would attempt root before any system update is preformed. Maybe different outcome?
Edit: double tapping the build number in about device unlocks Dev options. Just to say.. What if den options had to be unlocked in order to root? Device said, "You are now a developer." Now displays developer options in settings and is no longer hidden.


----------



## kk2247 (Mar 12, 2016)

God still no root way i want crush this phone


----------



## Go0b3R242 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Bring in the big guns*

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried asking any of the Android hacking "big whig" programmers what they're 2 cents are about a phone such as ours?!? I wonder if any of them would be up to the challenge of getting this thing rooted... It's actually a pretty good phone aside from the 4 gigs of memory, which can be resolved with programs that require root   Damned catch 22's....


----------



## bigdoomzoe (Mar 14, 2016)

*Found this does it mean anything..*



Garrett162 said:


> Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??

Click to collapse



/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system /system ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,discard,data=ordered 0 0


----------



## bigdoomzoe (Mar 15, 2016)

pharos23 said:


> same here,  a guy who works for kyocera told me that this model cant be put into recovery mode. Any help appreciated

Click to collapse



I was able to get into recovery mode but as soon as u let go of the power button it resets


----------



## oblitersmash (Mar 22, 2016)

*Back on Topic?*

I'm still holding out hope there will be a solution soon.
Maybe we can get this thread back on topic and we'll ALL be able to root our phones in the near future.

I'd like to thank everybody who is trying! :good:


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## GuestK0087 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thread cleaned.

Now, let's stay on topic and stop abusing the Forum Rules.

Thanks.


----------



## ChronicBongitis (Mar 23, 2016)

Would this help? hxxp://arstechnica.com/security/2016/03/rooting-bug-in-android-opens-nexus-phones-to-permanent-device-compromise/

Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## j369852147412 (Mar 25, 2016)

shrty4luv said:


> OK,my wife got lock out of her phone and can't remember her code.i think there is a way to do it through recovery. Does anyone know how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have the same issue, but USB debugging was not enabled. 
All I want to do is boot into recovery and full wipe the phone, there is no data I need. But if power + volume down don't work, and I can't ADB into recovery then i'm stuck right?


----------



## Go0b3R242 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Recovery Mode*

I've been able to get my phone into recovery mode ever since I ran Kingo Root on it (unsuccessfully). The trick I've found is to hold both vol. up+down and only hold the power button for about 5 seconds after the Kyocera logo pops up, otherwise if you hold the power button down too long, it'll reboot.... I wouldn't get any hopes up about using the stock recovery though, as it has no options for flashing any zips or really anything useful for that matter..



bigdoomzoe said:


> I was able to get into recovery mode but as soon as u let go of the power button it resets

Click to collapse


----------



## Tinsuperbdog (Mar 29, 2016)

*This just might help people get fastboot to work*

They fastbooted by removing the stock recovery using command prompt and im guessing adb shell im still getting the hang of this stuff but this might be a chance i use to have the phone but not any more. This does need the computer to reenter the custom philz recovery but its something better than nothing
until someone gets this phone completely cracked

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

from the seems of things i cant put link for the philz recovery steps so just google search philz recovery kyocera hydro life and it will pop up n.n its called [RECOVERY] Phil Z (computer dependent)


----------



## kk2247 (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## DeCoursey80 (Apr 21, 2016)

Got as far a using the ES root manager App, just want to boost my head phone levels from 'ZERO' to at least 15....cant root this phone at all! mods no where in sight on the .net!!


----------



## Talon Pro (Apr 21, 2016)

Did anyone else get the system update? I had mine off for a few months and when i started it yesterday there was an update (T-Mo phone) and if so, has anyone tried after the update? Im only curious as i only use this over wifi to play Ingress and dont like that all the crap updates all the time.


----------



## Stevenlb 2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Talon Pro said:


> has anyone tried after the update? ... i only use this over wifi to play Ingress

Click to collapse



My answer depends on yours... Smurf or dirty, no good toad?


----------



## teddyherrera1 (Apr 23, 2016)

tomdaniels2345 said:


> The phone can be put into recovery using adb on windows.but that's as far as that goes.Cant find any way to root.Hope we get one soon.

Click to collapse



hey guys i seen a video on youtube of some little kid rooting the hydrowave using the 4shared app and installing poot akp and ministro qt app from playstore and he had success infact i seen about 4 people in different videos rooting the same hydrowave with success using theese exact tools as follows make sure u use exact ok dont miss a beat : Superuser from ChainsDD use exact one also Root checker from joeykrim and ministro 2 from BogDan Vatra finally install  4shared app open it and search for poot akp use the 3rd one on the list should say poot-ddebug.akp and should be about 368.3 kb i believe run it by opening should give you option poot now hit enter then it will say root success then use rootchecker to confirm enjoy your phone should be rooted it worked for them try at your owne risk im not responsible for bricks or device damage it didnt work for me but worked for a few others so what the heck

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

as i posted earlier use superuser ,rootchecker, ministro and once you have installed those apps on your hydro wave download 4shared app open it search for poot akp. install it open it hit poot now. oh yeah almost forgot when you search  4shared for poot akp it will give you a list pick the 3rd one on the list should say poot-debug akp and should be about 368 kb i believe something like that click on that one and that should root it then check it with rootchecker by joeykrim thats it use at your owne risk pm not responsinle for nothing enjoy if it works for you hit me up with a thanks thats all


----------



## Stevenlb 2 (Apr 24, 2016)

teddyherrera1 said:


> hey guys i seen a video on youtube of some little kid rooting the hydrowave using the 4shared app and installing poot akp and ministro qt app from playstore and he had success infact i seen about 4 people in different videos rooting the same hydrowave with success using theese exact tools as follows make sure u use exact ok dont miss a beat : Superuser from ChainsDD use exact one also Root checker from joeykrim and ministro 2 from BogDan Vatra finally install  4shared app open it and search for poot akp use the 3rd one on the list should say poot-ddebug.akp and should be about 368.3 kb i believe run it by opening should give you option poot now hit enter then it will say root success then use rootchecker to confirm enjoy your phone should be rooted it worked for them try at your owne risk im not responsible for bricks or device damage it didnt work for me but worked for a few others so what the heck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------
> 
> as i posted earlier use superuser ,rootchecker, ministro and once you have installed those apps on your hydro wave download 4shared app open it search for poot akp. install it open it hit poot now. oh yeah almost forgot when you search  4shared for poot akp it will give you a list pick the 3rd one on the list should say poot-debug akp and should be about 368 kb i believe something like that click on that one and that should root it then check it with rootchecker by joeykrim thats it use at your owne risk pm not responsinle for nothing enjoy if it works for you hit me up with a thanks thats all

Click to collapse



I've attempted the poot method and ended up with two different errors with two different versions. I looked through YouTube, but didn't see any successful root methods for the Hydro Wave. I did see some for the Hydro and Hydro Life, but the Hydro Wave is a totally different beast. Can you provide links to the videos you saw?

Edit: run on sentence


----------



## teddyherrera1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Stevenlb 2 said:


> I've attempted the poot method and ended up with two different errors with two different versions. I looked through YouTube, but didn't see any successful root methods for the Hydro Wave. I did see some for the Hydro and Hydro Life, but the Hydro Wave is a totally different beast. Can you provide links to the videos you saw?
> 
> Edit: run on sentence

Click to collapse



try this i think this kid got a few videos i dont know exactly which video i saw it on ive seen so many in past week   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHouNZNEfeA   also check at the bottom of his video for links
there is some stuff also on kyocera hydro wave  c6740N on www.androidfavour


----------



## Stevenlb 2 (Apr 24, 2016)

teddyherrera1 said:


> try this i think this kid got a few videos i dont know exactly which video i saw it on ive seen so many in past week   also check at the bottom of his video for links
> there is some stuff also on kyocera hydro wave  c6740N on

Click to collapse



Maybe I missed it, but ididn't see any thing in the video or description that specified his device was a c6740n. And the user that he specified for a better explanation, 19fer97, only had one video regarding rooting. The description for that video is "make sure to only use this process on the Kyocera hydro (original Kyocera hydro).". 

I got pretty excited about this too...


----------



## v1zual (Apr 24, 2016)

Man, still no root huh?

How about moving "unmoveable" apps?  If I could just move a few of my larger aps it would help out alot.  Anyone figured this out?


----------



## hydroman202 (May 1, 2016)

v1zual said:


> Man, still no root huh?
> 
> How about moving "unmoveable" apps?  If I could just move a few of my larger aps it would help out alot.  Anyone figured this out?

Click to collapse



I managed to achieve root temporarily using kingoroot for PC. If someone could modify the su binary permissions so it wouldn't dissapear after reboot, maybe we could have working root....


----------



## nooroot2 (May 3, 2016)

check this out, i, with srs adb tools wiped the cache, and loaded into boot loader, then......... with kingoroot. mounted and clicked the root button.  i gained access for .........lets say five minutes.  have done this twice........ anything i can erase or freeze while i have root, in order to maintain it??


----------



## joeylikesubuntu (May 8, 2016)

anyone have a metropcs rom for the hydro icon


----------



## sketchscarz (May 14, 2016)

Kingo root is working in 5.1 without the Su app installed.


----------



## joejoedh40 (May 16, 2016)

*Kingo root*

Kingo root says that it has successfully rooted my phone and yet it is not the case. After about 3 to 5 trys it says that my phone was successfully rooted but it just isn't so . if u find out something that works would u please let me know as I would love to have my phone rooted.


----------



## teddyherrera1 (May 17, 2016)

pharos23 said:


> same here,  a guy who works for kyocera told me that this model cant be put into recovery mode. Any help appreciated

Click to collapse



i rooted it using kingo or kingroot ibelieve notsure which one i used cause i sold the phone after i finally rooted it  you can also used 4shared download poot  i believe there is a video on you tube goodluck


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## sammyz (May 18, 2016)

Did anyone find drivers? Cause I did.
CLICK THE *SECOND DOWNLOAD BUTTON* not the first one.
http://www.driverscape.com/download/kyocera-android-adb-interface


----------



## Jasoncleary1982 (May 26, 2016)

*Stock recovery*

My wife just went and got this phone while I was at work...smfh. Just got time to sit down and play with it. Scanning over the 29 pages here, things don't look good for this phone. Not sure if it's been covered or not yet, but I just held volume down and power. Soon as the phone boots, release the power, then volume, almost instantly repress the volume down and hold til recovery. On to see how fast I can brick this thing...


----------



## Jasoncleary1982 (May 26, 2016)

*Stock recovery*

Pic


----------



## 2xMakina (May 27, 2016)

Update:
1) I got rid of my Kyocera Hydro Wave and bought a Samsung.
2) Had some problems rooting that, too.

However, I have some observations and questions:
1) Does Kyocera have a ROM flasher similar to Samsung's "Odin"?  It's VERY helpful.
2) Is it worth it for a developer to MAKE a ROM Flasher for Kyocera?
3) Apparently, modern iterations of Android have certain kinds of security rules built into the software, along with, apparently, proprietary methodologies for verifying "genuine" OS builds.

The solution for the Samsung was to create a kernel with the proper signature that had a "permissive" switch for the Knox "SE for Android" (SE for Security Enhancements).  Don't know how relevant that is for Kyocera, but it might be a direction to consider.

What I'm saying is, even WITH the provided tools from Samsung, I managed to soft-brick my phone over 10 times, and had to keep re-flashing the ROM and trying variations.  Rooting is getting harder even WITH developer support.  Developers might have to consider writing their own ROM flash software for the different platforms.

Or am I missing something?

In conclusion, thank you ALL for all the work you put into trying to root the Hydro Wave, and as I dig deeper into the process of rooting, I'm just passing along my observations as a layman.  I realize that most of the devs are pointing and laughing at me in my playpen, but we all had to start somewhere.


----------



## Nikky_Flash (May 29, 2016)

*Headphone's are useless in this phone...*

So , to the guy that was looking to boost his headphone volume , I'm trying to do the same thing ... I found the path to that file /  it's *system / etc / media_paths.xml*  , hope that helps ya / but wow - since I use that 3.5 mm jack in EVERYTHING , it's annoying because it makes this phone only good for talk and text / camera / do these companies forget (Windows with GWX.exe and now Krocera ) , that this is an  item WE own!  The computer is MINE , the phone is MINE , wow I'll never use Krocera again , and I didn't like windows before , I've used linux since 2011 , but now for sure , I'll never buy a Windows product since they lock users out of GWX folder and force updates like raging dickheads ... 

to me this HydroWave issue is the same thing concept ... I understand making sure you don't ruin the phone , but no need to go so far as to stop delvelpoers that know what they are really doing , I mean this phone is MINE , 

For the headphones , it's probably their lawyers  instructed them to make the headphone jacks basically useless ,  the conversation in the boardroom or conference call probably had a quote from a lawyer like this , "  guys , I'm recommending we make the headphone jack super quiet , so they can't damage their ears and sue us later for damage to hearing, turn that **** down to almost nothing" 
This phones headphones / jack is so quiet that I can't use this phone in my car , because the sound of the street / driving / air vents / is louder than the output / which is about 50% of the time I'm listening to music / messages / etc ...  
I promise this is the reason headphone output , is set at 9 .  Like our parents protecting us from ourselves for our own good. 
if it helps the other poster , it took me forever to find the file that was killing my headphones , this is the evil bastard right here:
in* the media_paths.xml* file  , 
in *system/etc* ,
if I could just save this file , it would be fine , and I would like to clear out space , but it's hard to tell which things I could delete ... I get a limited style  temp root , combining KingRoot and randomly hitting up , ES file explorers Root Explorer toggle switch ...   it refuses to stay with RW privileges on System / and I don't mean a few minutes , I mean for one second  / I've been able to delete a few apps that I couldn't before , but can't tell which is important and which isn't so I only deleted FaceBook and Google plus crap  ...as far as files I haven't been able to edit this damn file and keep it that way ;  sometimes it says I saved the file , and sometimes it says -not allowed - but either way , even if it "saves" , during temp-limited root , when I go back later , the volume is back down to 9 , but I can't save a file in system / etc , and have it stay that way for good. 
This phone is stupid , I'm going to look at which phone can use that little tiny SIM card . 
I'm also interested in , loading a whole image onto a phone ... I know this phone we probably can't , but I'd be interested in using an old phone and looking up how I could load a complete image to it ,  kinda like wiping a windows computer and loading a linux distro from an image.iso  /  anyone successfully done that yet ? 
That would be fun. 
good luck everyone ... let me know how it goes, or should we all chuck our hydrowaves in lakes for future generations to find and use for only talk /text /video but not music ?


----------



## NebulaNerd (May 29, 2016)

Jasoncleary1982 said:


> Pic

Click to collapse



I don't know much about this, but maybe the reboot to bootloader is a useful button?

Also, I can confirm that it works. Just went to recovery on mine.


----------



## nitrusinc (May 30, 2016)

Hello folks.

After trying to use [ancient rooting methods](http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2684210) on my [Kyocera Hydro Wave](http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Kyocera-Hydro-Wave_id9541) I got desperate when I read this [XDA Thread](http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/trying-to-root-kyocera-hydro-wave-model-t3169118) and attempted to use some one-click methods, with no luck; 

* Kingroot APK & EXE
* Towelroot APK
* Framaroot APK
* One Click Root EXE
* SRS Root EXE (root8 exploit?)
* RootGenius EXE (Says currently unavailable)

All of the methods just stop and/or say unavailable. 

Does anyone know why there is such an issue rooting this phone? 

Can anyone suggest how I could do it manually? I have USB Debugging on. ADB connects, and I can interact while its in Android, but I am* having issues connecting with ADB while its in Recovery*. I have tried using the Intel ADB Composite Driver, no change.

This is not for praise, as I didn't do anything, but I was able to get its sister phone the Hydro Life rooted easily; I believe with RootGenius/KingRoot

Any input at all would be very helpful.

Thank you for your time.

UPDATE: KingoRoot EXE did complete, claim rooted successfully, and was verified by CCleaner's root verification. acore.process and launcher, and other stuff crashed, and a hailstorm of OK dialogs occurred. Root was lost after reboot.
How can I make this root persistent?


----------



## somebinarycode (Jun 4, 2016)

*Don't need root to enter into systems file!*

I'm pretty sure this will help a lot of people in this thread. I Found out that you don't need root to get in to the devices folders. How do I do it? Just download CM file manager and tap the button called "internal" then tap the "/" button and voila you can now see the systems folders w/o root! ?


----------



## CutEar5278 (Jun 5, 2016)

Too bad this model can't be rooted and forced into will. Or updated to android M. This device is nice. Sturdy and cheap. Even has warranty for two years under retailer which is dirt cheap. 80 bucks!! extra warranty = 12 bucks! 

But with it's outdated android version it's vulnerable to known hacks is this correct?


----------



## nitrusinc (Jun 7, 2016)

Does anyone have any resources to explain how it might be possible to unlock the bootloader on this beast? Are there generic instructions for unlocking a bootloader on a "production build", and where could I find that information? I've been searching consistently.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 13, 2016)

has anyone tried cydia impactor to see if it root kyocera hydro wave


----------



## nitrusinc (Jun 15, 2016)

Just tried last night. I couldnt figure out how to use it properly. I tried the options but it just said testing. Unless you have to let it wait until it says something (at least over 10 minutes) I'm not sure it does anything. 

Temp root can be achieved with kingoroot, but the bootloader won't allow persistence. Not sure if Cydia would yield the same result.


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 16, 2016)

every root program i try to use says the same thing on my phone this program was blocke because it contians software that trys to bypass security


----------



## MzNomar (Jun 16, 2016)

somebinarycode said:


> I'm pretty sure this will help a lot of people in this thread. I Found out that you don't need root to get in to the devices folders. How do I do it? Just download CM file manager and tap the button called "internal" then tap the "/" button and voila you can now see the systems folders w/o root!

Click to collapse



you have a link? Because the one I found didn't work out


----------



## MzNomar (Jun 17, 2016)

Ruhlmans said:


> I had just a minute to try last night and was unsuccessful. Couldn't open and. Any ideas what I could have been doing wrong?  I had debugging on and unknown sources on. OEM unlock on.

Click to collapse



Probably a silly question from noob, but where is OEM options? I've opened my developer options and have activated USB debugging, but I don't see OEM anything 

---------- Post added 17th June 2016 at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th June 2016 at 11:59 PM ----------

Well, I think I've bricked 
  . . aww . . shucks, . . guess I'll just have to go out and get a better phone :highfive:


----------



## mandroid123 (Jun 17, 2016)

So still no luck, this sucks because this phone could be worth rooting, I mean it is water proof, I see a lot of reasons a high end dev would want to root this.....I just wish they would do it!

EDIT: Don't know if anyone mentioned this but you can put the device into recovery mode if you use SRSRoot, but I highly don't recommend the tool due to it seeming to be a virus, so I do recommend to use at your own risk!!!


----------



## C6740N (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello,
Sorry I am a newbie but I can share with you guys some tools such a "Reflash tool", "Factory BIN", "USB drivers" and "Mode change sw", do you think that with those tools is possible to root this phone?.

I am posting as a guest due to forget my password.


----------



## mandroid123 (Jun 18, 2016)

C6740N said:


> Hello,
> Sorry I am a newbie but I can share with you guys some tools such a "Reflash tool", "Factory BIN", "USB drivers" and "Mode change sw", do you think that with those tools is possible to root this phone?.
> 
> I am posting as a guest due to forget my password.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by factory bin, did you mean the OEM firmware? and there are no real usb drivers, because we have established Kyocera are total asshats to developers let alone consumers, I'm not going to ask of anything/give any tools for a reflash tool because I have no experience with flashing/reflashing, I've actually thought about seeking someone who knows these kinds of thing but ruled it out because I yet to have known someone who was skilled with droid devices


----------



## MzNomar (Jun 18, 2016)

MzNomar said:


> Well, I think I've bricked
> . . aww . . shucks, . . guess I'll just have to go out and get a better phone :highfive:

Click to collapse



So, good news, bad news: I did not in fact brick my phone.  Instead I triggered a 72 hour lock out and have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to even regain access to try again.  However, I'm tired of it.  I'm getting a new phone anyway and gonna try to sell this to the next schmuck 

But future note for all, DO NOT RESET PHONE IF YOU HAVE CHANGED YOUR GOOGLE PASSWORD, else you trigger the kill switch and are generally phone-less for 3 days XP


----------



## C6740N (Jun 20, 2016)

mandroid123 said:


> What do you mean by factory bin, did you mean the OEM firmware? and there are no real usb drivers, because we have established Kyocera are total asshats to developers let alone consumers, I'm not going to ask of anything/give any tools for a reflash tool because I have no experience with flashing/reflashing, I've actually thought about seeking someone who knows these kinds of thing but ruled it out because I yet to have known someone who was skilled with droid devices

Click to collapse



Hello,

Sorry for my late response, I was out of the city, and yes I mean the OEM firmware, and the usb drivers, Today at night I will start uploaded the tools.

Regards.


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## C6740N (Jun 21, 2016)

Here is the USB driver, Reflash tool and mode change software. The missing files are the BIN files, if any one need them please let me know.
I hope that with these tools somebody can figure how to root our phones.

hxxps://we.tl/tHtf0klvS2 

Note: Files will be availables for 8 days.


----------



## mandroid123 (Jun 25, 2016)

C6740N said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for my late response, I was out of the city, and yes I mean the OEM firmware, and the usb drivers, Today at night I will start uploaded the tools.
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Hello, you will need an account and ten posts to do that, but the only problem with your usb drivers is earlier in the thread someone stated the drivers were **** and were not adb drivers, so they are either mangled adb drivers, or they are just **** company drivers that you should uninstall due to them not being needed, but you have lead me to be curious to what your usb drivers are so hope to hear back from you


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 25, 2016)

been checking all over the web havent seen anybody able to root kyocera hydro wave its a good phone but it would be a great phone if it could be rooted youwould be able to remove bloatwatre and install large data games anyone find any thing post it  right away


----------



## Fawxy (Jun 27, 2016)

C6740N said:


> Here is the USB driver, Reflash tool and mode change software. The missing files are the BIN files, if any one need them please let me know.
> I hope that with these tools somebody can figure how to root our phones.
> 
> hxxps://we.tl/tHtf0klvS2
> ...

Click to collapse



I picked up your tools and would like to see a factory BIN. The reflasher tool actually looks like it could be useful. The mode switch tool is completely useless (all it appears to do is allow switching between MTP and PTP modes, that wont help us at all). If you had a factory BIN, its possible the bootloader can be extracted and looked at for vulnerabilities. Go ahead and PM me with links to those BIN files.


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 27, 2016)

i would like to get the bin files too tell how to get them and maybe i can figure out a root method


----------



## C6740N (Jun 27, 2016)

Fawxy said:


> I picked up your tools and would like to see a factory BIN. The reflasher tool actually looks like it could be useful. The mode switch tool is completely useless (all it appears to do is allow switching between MTP and PTP modes, that wont help us at all). If you had a factory BIN, its possible the bootloader can be extracted and looked at for vulnerabilities. Go ahead and PM me with links to those BIN files.

Click to collapse



Hello,

The mode switch tool is use to open the com port and enable ADB no matter if the developers tools is not enable (even if the phone is user locked), today at nigth I will upload the BIN file.


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 27, 2016)

alright will be waiting for it


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 28, 2016)

have you had a chance to upload bin files yet


----------



## C6740N (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry for my late response, my internet connection was failing, took me 5 hours to upload the files.

TMobile hxxps://we.tl/8ryy5veDIh
Metro-PCS hxxps://we.tl/eMUbm8nrzs


----------



## samuel434 (Jun 28, 2016)

thats the same with me crappy internet thanks for the files now we can see if we can find a way to root this thing


----------



## ccpm120 (Jun 28, 2016)

thanks mate! any chance to get an image for c6745 hydro air at&t? It would be great!


----------



## nitrusinc (Jul 1, 2016)

So yesterday I used KingoRoot to achieve temp root, and tried everything I could find to get the images off the phone.

The catch 22 is the phone goes into a lockdown and sets the sdcard and everything else as read-only when you root it, but you can't get to the images unless you're rooted.

I tried ADB Pull, but its not a file, and unless I can CAT it to a file piped to adb pull, not sure where to go from here?


----------



## eriklion (Jul 2, 2016)

nitrusinc said:


> So yesterday I used KingoRoot to achieve temp root, and tried everything I could find to get the images off the phone.
> 
> The catch 22 is the phone goes into a lockdown and sets the sdcard and everything else as read-only when you root it, but you can't get to the images unless you're rooted.
> 
> I tried ADB Pull, but its not a file, and unless I can CAT it to a file piped to adb pull, not sure where to go from here?

Click to collapse



You shouldnt use KingoRoot. It's makers are unknown and they don't even have real contact information associated with a business or person. 

Essentially untrusted.

But I digress, I too achieved root according to KingRoot(search XDA for it) First attempt to execute 'su' resulted in a segfault. Second rebooted the device. Third made everything but USB/Shell freeze, was forced to issue 'reboot'.

As I've said before, there's something on the device that is removing the su binary/killing the execution. Some kinda self preservation.  I wish someone had the knowledge to stop it from doing this.


----------



## nitrusinc (Jul 2, 2016)

Its called verity check or verified boot.

https://source.android.com/security/verifiedboot/

Any ideas on how to pull the images off the phone?

I'm assuming the RAM is still writable. Is there a way to cat to RAM, and then pull it from there?


----------



## Fawxy (Jul 5, 2016)

Im struggling to understand the tools you provided. Its not snatching the port so it cannot connect to the phone.


----------



## Xzanah (Jul 5, 2016)

I have posted this on many forums, but have not gotten responses yet, so idk if it works with other devices...

1) Download Kingroot
2) Download Flashfire
3) Download SuperSU binary update zip from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053
4) Flash the zip in Flashfire after granting Superuser privileges
5) If it works, uninstall KingRoot, and run SuperSU app

If this doesn't work, please give me some feedback. I haven't gotten any, and if I get good feedback I will keep posting this solution. If I receive bad feedback, I will not post for this device manufacturer. 

Thank you, for your eyes, and time,
Xzanah

Sent from my LGE VS425PP using XDA Labs


----------



## mandroid123 (Jul 5, 2016)

any one wanna try this ^ (my phone is down atm)


----------



## ccpm120 (Jul 5, 2016)

Fawxy said:


> ... Its not snatching the port so it cannot connect to the phone.

Click to collapse



Hi there. First of all you gotta go to "Developer options" in your phone then set "usb debugging" feature on there. After that you should get one more com "high speed" port in your PC device manager. One is gonna be used by the flasher we are given. I assume you've gotten the appropriate Kyocera drivers installed already. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fawxy (Jul 6, 2016)

ccpm120 said:


> Hi there. First of all you gotta go to "Developer options" in your phone then set "usb debugging" feature on there. After that you should get one more com "high speed" port in your PC device manager. One is gonna be used by the flasher we are given. I assume you've gotten the appropriate Kyocera drivers installed already. Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



Heres what I get when I try to connect the phone using USB debugging on the phone. ADB commands work fine, so theres that. But its not being read as a COM Port, just an Android device.


----------



## Xzanah (Jul 6, 2016)

Xzanah said:


> I have posted this on many forums, but have not gotten responses yet, so idk if it works with other devices...
> 
> 1) Download Kingroot
> 2) Download Flashfire
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if anyone saw this. Just a heads up


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## oblitersmash (Jul 7, 2016)

Xzanah said:


> I have posted this on many forums, but have not gotten responses yet, so idk if it works with other devices...
> 
> 1) Download Kingroot
> 2) Download Flashfire
> ...

Click to collapse



I have started the process andI have downloaded and installed Kingroot, FlashFire, SuperSU & The SuperSU Binary update you've linked above.

I ran KingRoot multiple times and each time I got "root failed"


----------



## Xzanah (Jul 7, 2016)

oblitersmash said:


> I have started the process andI have downloaded and installed Kingroot, FlashFire, SuperSU & The SuperSU Binary update you've linked above.
> 
> I ran KingRoot multiple times and each time I got "root failed"

Click to collapse



Thank you for your input. This device will not have this posted again, for it is obvious that KingRoot does not even work for it. If anyone else somehow gets the solution working, I will post it again in a thread for this device, under the SOLVED bracket. Perhaps I could find a way to inject KingRoot's script through adb, but I doubt it. Maybe someone else could try different methods? I dunno.

Thank you again for your time, 
Xzanah


----------



## ccpm120 (Jul 7, 2016)

Fawxy said:


> Heres what I get ...

Click to collapse



All right, I got you. Now try to do the following:
-Go to your Kyocera phone dial keypad then type ##3424# (##DIAG#)
-Enter 000000 of SPC as prompted.
--Then drill down DIAG option and turn it ON (Enable)
- You'll get what you've been looking for.
Do not enable "Qualcomm USB Function Mode" cause the "high speed" driver won't work with the ports you'll get (req. diff. drivers), so leave it as is (disabled).

That's all.
You can either re-flash your phone or do it a factory reset with the SST software.  The Factory reset brings the phone up to its default state so If you had one network unlocked you have to perform the unlocking procedure again (via built-in Unlock app).  Just  reflashing the phone has nothing to do with its network unlock setting.


----------



## Stevenlb 2 (Jul 7, 2016)

I seem to be a day late and a we.tl short. 

Can anyone re-up those flash tools?


----------



## nitrusinc (Jul 9, 2016)

Just to add. I tried Xzanah's method with a KingoRoot Temp root, but FlashFire refuses to acknowledge root.

Ironically it looks like it's expecting to see a updated binary for SuperSU to allow usage.

Any progress on how to pull images?

We've got to disable verity, somehow.


----------



## Xzanah (Jul 12, 2016)

nitrusinc said:


> Just to add. I tried Xzanah's method with a KingoRoot Temp root, but FlashFire refuses to acknowledge root.
> 
> Ironically it looks like it's expecting to see a updated binary for SuperSU to allow usage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't use kingo but I did use kingroot.
Here is why...

Kingoroot is annoying to use. Every time I use it it crashes my phone, almost as though it isn't working with my phone but against it. Anyways, thanks for the update.


----------



## nitrusinc (Jul 17, 2016)

Just tried KingRoot, again. It failed, again.

The phone doesn't have the same problems during the temp root with KingoRoot when running a custom launcher. 

Once we figure out how to actually disable verity, what we use for rooting will be more specific.


----------



## Mosthated78 (Jul 25, 2016)

Kingroot can temp root the phone.

But this presented 2 problems for me 

#1 the oem unlock option disappeared from the developer menu as soon as kingroot rooted it temporarily.

#2 the adb backup option in recovery mode disappeared also.

I was told the oem unlock option diapeared because I unlocked the bootloader. But I did not ever run the command in fastboot to unlock it so unless kingroot did it I don't know wtf happened but hard reset and normal factory reset and both options are still missing. 

Kingroot temp rooted and on reboot oem unlock was missing and so was the recovery mode options for adb backup.

Anyone know a fix to get the oem unlock option back?


----------



## nitrusinc (Jul 28, 2016)

I've never seen OEM Unlock in the Developer Options Settings in System Settings.

Do you remember which section inside of Developer Options this was in?


----------



## SinCitytycoon (Jul 30, 2016)

Well I hope we can get this fixed hoping cuz it's actually a good Phone


----------



## aaronrules69 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Agreed*

I too like the phone it would be great if we could remove all the garbage apps and clean it up.


----------



## TgirlValentine (Aug 1, 2016)

Checking in. Hoping that someone had managed to make my wave better. Sooooo much bloatware.


----------



## batman202012 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Kyocera cousins, I rooted my hydro vibe using kingroot. I'm wondering have any of you let it try to run through multiple times? I had to do that on my old tablet that is running ics and after 3 times it finally took.

If it restarts multiple times don't be worried, it states that this might happen and might be required for your phone.


----------



## merismos (Aug 6, 2016)

*Mode Switch*

This is from Post #306...concerning the Kyocera Hydro Wave....:      "The mode switch tool is use to open the com port and enable ADB no matter if the developers tools is not enable (even if the phone is user locked),"   Is it possible for you to provide a download link or website where I can find this software tool?
If not, thanks for responding to this message anyway... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## koeiprogenitor (Aug 10, 2016)

I do not have C6740N , but made iovytemp_root test tool.
I want to try someone, and feedback please.
I had made for SoftVer 2.016TM.　Maybe it is a work other than it.

useage
adb push iovy_test_hydrowave /data/local/tmp
adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/iovy_test_hydrowave
adb shell /data/local/tmp/iovy_test_hydrowave

drive.google.com/open?id=0B4HY7rXvjVERYXdtVWhOYWtBMkU

Are the results success or failure?
If success , make temproot tool.


----------



## skippyffs (Aug 29, 2016)

so I have got kingroot to give me some kind of temp root, root checker sees it, TiBU sees it, root browser etc, even terminal emulator allows me to invoke su
BUT
I can't delete bloatware
TiBU can freeze but not uninstall, root browser says it deletes things but they don't go, and trying to remount on terminal emulator produces "mount: read-only file system"
so looks like what someone has said about it locking the system down is right
flash fire doesn't recognize root
anywhere to go from here? I don't mind to try things out just was really hoping to delete the facebook app and stuff
possibly run Viperfx stuff like that

hxxp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1687590 does this help us at all?

edit: okay so I have been able to remove a few things permanently, namely pinyin IME ,galaxy4 wallpaper and google TTS confirmed that they are no longer taking up space in phone with root explorer
everything else has come back when deleted so now I have simply frozen most of it with kingroot and or TiBU
Facebook app I have tried to delete in like 70 ways and it keeps coming back, I have even tried replacing the odex file with a dummy and changing permissions and it returns undaunted
any other suggestions for clearing room on the phone??

edit2: pretty consistently able to get a temp root, seems to last a few mins then can't be redone without restarting the phone
adb can invoke su in a shell, 
and I pulled a recovery and kernel .img using a program called Rashr, they are each 32mb not sure if that's useful at all
I tried going from kingroot to super sume but didn't seem to do anything but delete kingroot
BTW I am using kingroot 4.6.2 as mentioned in this thread earlier, seems to work better and more consistently than the latest version.
is there a SuperSU that doesnt require updated binaries?


----------



## lomilia (Oct 30, 2016)

*Kyocera hydro wave recovery mode*

I was able to get to recovery mode by using vol down and power and when I did one of the options is to reboot into boot loader


----------



## I'll Be Diddly (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, created an account just to document my experience with the C6740N so far. As with everyone I've tracked down everything I've tried with Google searches and ADB commands, but I think I've come to a sad conclusion. More on that later. For now, though, here are the steps I took to attempt to reboot into the bootloader of my phone:

*First attempt:* Use "adb reboot-bootloader" and "adb reboot bootloader" (without separating dash)
*Result?* FAIL. Reboots normally.
*Second attempt:* Boot into recovery using VOLDN+PWR.
*Result?* Success! Here is a picture of the recovery as seen by my camera (sorry for the reflection, I couldn't take a screenshot since I wasn't in any OS)
     (PM me for a link, sadly new accounts cannot attach or link to other websites)
     As you can see, at the top it says "Android system recovery <3e>"
     And simply states "LMY470" underneath. This is the version of Android the phone came with, 5.1 Lollipop.
     The options listed are:
     "reboot system now"
     "wipe data/factory reset"
     "wipe cache partition"
     "reboot to bootloader" (we'll get to this in a sec)
     "power down"
     "view recovery logs" (more on this in a later post, but only if someone asks for it)
     The obvious choice would be to reboot into the bootloader from recovery, which I attempted.
     Unfortunately, as the first attempt proved, that would not work.
*Third attempt:* Finally, defeated, I looked into using "adb reboot fastboot" and "adb reboot recovery"
*Result?* Fastboot command disappointed me again, rebooting into regular old Android.
     Surprisingly (at this point), the Recovery command worked like a charm, sending me to the recovery without pressing the keys required.


But... as you may have guessed given my sour tone during this entire post, this just looped me back into my second attempt's results, which were failure. My conclusion is below

*TL;DR* My conclusion at this point, I'm sorry to say, is that the Kyocera Hydro Wave (C6740N) does NOT have a bootloader. Additionally, it does not seem to have any other boot method aside from its standard and recovery (so no fastboot, for you quick root enthusiasts.  )


----------



## SinCitytycoon (Dec 29, 2016)

*new update?*

So it had a update today? Does anybody know y?


----------



## ibnbazooka (Dec 29, 2016)

I already root this  phone it was too  difficult  
if some one can reupload the reflash tool and bin files for tmobile and metropsc
I'll give him the root pm 
[email protected]


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## Akirasfather (Dec 30, 2016)

Bazooka how did you get root?


----------



## JugginJugs (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok, forgive me if it has already been mentioned in this thread. I've read the beginning pages, then kinda skimmed to the last few due to the age of this thread. But has anybody found a successful root for this phone yet? The Hydro Wave. I've gotten the mobile version to give me root access from KingRoot. But that didn't last long. I got rid of some bloatware then lost root access after a few minutes and super user or BusyBox could not be registered or found. And the root checker pro even came up with nothing. KingRoot on the PC might work if it was in English, so there goes that. I've tried multiple ways and haven't found anything else to even start root access. This is a really nice phone as it is, but has some bugs that root access can take care of and it badly needs an OS update rather than fixing the bugs. Anybody know what we can do about this phone? Something is telling me not to give up on it quite yet.


----------



## wmhawkjr (Jan 17, 2017)

*Finally c6740n "Root Successful"*

So after well over a year, I finally succeeded in acquiring "Full Normal Root" on my "c6740n". Thx to the developers of "King Root". The program connected to the Internet n auto-loaded the necessary files, n executed w/o any issues. Simply use King Root as u would on any other device, hope everyone that has been as frustrated as I, will also be as happy as I was when it actually worked.!!! I hope this is exactly what you been hoping to hear, Enjoy...


----------



## wmhawkjr (Jan 18, 2017)

*Update wth, I too lost root after a re-boot ..*

So sorry guys, I really thought they finally figured it out, it lasted so long. I did manage to delete "ALL" the bloatware, and even some unessarsry system files. (Be careful what you delete). The reason I believe this worked is I used the "optional" purify system optimization program, that continues to believe you still have root and gives you this one opportunity to tweak everything you want, I even deleted Facebook, and youtube and re-installed as non-system apps. Tweaked my auto start programs etc... Mine also showed as "Not Rooted", but "purify" continued to function and get the job done. They must be very close, think of it as temporary way to at least tweak your phone the way you would like and "it's a one shot deal" (so do it up and don't mess it up). Not a bad deal, I completely changed all my Apps, settings, and tweaked up my phone the best way I could to my liking. So I'm still quite pleased the way it all turned out. Hopefully there working on it ... Good luck and "Remember be careful what you delete or change".!!!
Best of luck ...


----------



## JugginJugs (Jan 19, 2017)

wmhawkjr said:


> So sorry guys, I really thought they finally figured it out, it lasted so long. I did manage to delete "ALL" the bloatware, and even some unessarsry system files. (Be careful what you delete). The reason I believe this worked is I used the "optional" purify system optimization program, that continues to believe you still have root and gives you this one opportunity to tweak everything you want, I even deleted Facebook, and youtube and re-installed as non-system apps. Tweaked my auto start programs etc... Mine also showed as "Not Rooted", but "purify" continued to function and get the job done. They must be very close, think of it as temporary way to at least tweak your phone the way you would like and "it's a one shot deal" (so do it up and don't mess it up). Not a bad deal, I completely changed all my Apps, settings, and tweaked up my phone the best way I could to my liking. So I'm still quite pleased the way it all turned out. Hopefully there working on it ... Good luck and "Remember be careful what you delete or change".!!!
> Best of luck ...

Click to collapse



Yeah that's where I'm at. I gain root access for 10 minutes or so, but loose it after that. Been sitting here the past hour redoing one click. Kingo, but getting nowhere. I'm in the same core as you. Would absolutely love to be able to keep a root. But sadly I don't believe there to be a full exploit yet. But at least now we can get into the boot loader. If only we could flash.

Sent from my Kyocera C6740 using XDA Labs


----------



## wmhawkjr (Jan 20, 2017)

*Lost Root*

I don't get it, how can it Root let u use purify to remove bloat etc. N then have Root just disappear.? I mean if they can get it that far, y won't it stick.??? I'd b happy if we could update to marshmallow, just to move apps to SD. Sucks.


----------



## teddyherrera1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Stevenlb 2 said:


> I've attempted the poot method and ended up with two different errors with two different versions. I looked through YouTube, but didn't see any successful root methods for the Hydro Wave. I did see some for the Hydro and Hydro Life, but the Hydro Wave is a totally different beast. Can you provide links to the videos you saw?
> 
> Edit: run on sentence

Click to collapse



who ever is trying to root the kyocera hydrowave you can use towel root by hitting make it rain button or you can do it through 4 share i believe


----------



## yourmom6996 (Jan 20, 2017)

teddyherrera1 said:


> who ever is trying to root the kyocera hydrowave you can use towel root by hitting make it rain button or you can do it through 4 share i believe

Click to collapse



I just tried towel root and it doesn't support it


----------



## JugginJugs (Jan 21, 2017)

So, I've had several conversations about this, and I'm wondering if it would be possible to install roms thru a flashdrive and use autorun.inf And launch.bat where it forces the installation of a root? Would that require ADB? It's something that I do want to test. But at the moment my PC is out of commission. I did see that we can now load bootloader in the recovery mode now. Wonder if we can install a custom ROM thru that way? 

Sent from my Kyocera C6740 using XDA Labs


----------



## yourmom6996 (Jan 29, 2017)

JugginJugs said:


> So, I've had several conversations about this, and I'm wondering if it would be possible to install roms thru a flashdrive and use autorun.inf And launch.bat where it forces the installation of a root? Would that require ADB? It's something that I do want to test. But at the moment my PC is out of commission. I did see that we can now load bootloader in the recovery mode now. Wonder if we can install a custom ROM thru that way?

Click to collapse



I dont think there are any custom ROMs for this device.


----------



## JugginJugs (Jan 29, 2017)

yourmom6996 said:


> I dont think there are any custom ROMs for this device.

Click to collapse



Not that I found at least. I did manage to get root today from KingRoot. But it didn't last very long before that went. I've been playing around with terminal commands lately, trying to force the permission, but that post earlier about being able to install gnu/Linux got me interested and it says it takes root access in the command prompt. Maybe you can install that supersu download that supposedly works for every device. Idk. Or find the right commands to grant root access somehow. I'm not giving up on it just yet, I have faith in it still.


----------



## yourmom6996 (Jan 29, 2017)

JugginJugs said:


> Not that I found at least. I did manage to get root today from KingRoot. But it didn't last very long before that went. I've been playing around with terminal commands lately, trying to force the permission, but that post earlier about being able to install gnu/Linux got me interested and it says it takes root access in the command prompt. Maybe you can install that supersu download that supposedly works for every device. Idk. Or find the right commands to grant root access somehow. I'm not giving up on it just yet, I have faith in it still.

Click to collapse



I love my kyocera phone but mine has way too much issues. Like the navigation buttons at the bottom of the screen don't work, I also can't use the navigation button area at all but the buttons work when they are on top of my screen. It freezes way to much, and my final issue is the battery life on the phone. It charges really fast, and drains really fast. Also why would you use autorun? (Autorun is a windows feature not android)


----------



## natew11 (Feb 3, 2017)

*I know that King root and Framaroot failed.*



johncbrown450 said:


> Kingo Root: FAIL
> Towelroot: FAIL
> Framaroot: UNKNOWN
> King Root: UNKNOWN (Can't read Chinese)

Click to collapse



I know that King root and Framaroot failed beacause they did not work when I tried them on my Kyocera Hydro Wave.
Hope that finishes the list!


----------



## Markiemarc31 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Hello*



pharos23 said:


> same here,  a guy who works for kyocera told me that this model cant be put into recovery mode. Any help appreciated

Click to collapse



Have you tried any of these poot, Baidu root, iroot, rootmaster , z4mod universal androot  or go in Google play find root without PC app helps find the root your looking for HTC desire 610 is one of the hardest and a vivo or something is damn near impossible also never tried I on my Kyocera but I may try it soon


----------



## tismond (Apr 2, 2017)

*Files*



C6740N said:


> Here is the USB driver, Reflash tool and mode change software. The missing files are the BIN files, if any one need them please let me know.
> I hope that with these tools somebody can figure how to root our phones.
> 
> hxxps://we.tl/tHtf0klvS2
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello do you still have these files in your possession. I would really like to get them since I have one of these phones and I cannot get past the pattern lock


----------



## R3VP3R (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm using KingRoot (English) and it works fine BUT only thing is that's there is something preventing the very last step. The phone can be rooted with it but there's a some sort of last stand block going on.


----------



## passport619 (Apr 17, 2017)

I can't believe how hard it has been to root this damn phone for my son.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroTheSavior (Apr 30, 2017)

I rooted using kingroot. It placed su in /sbin/su. Apps do not detect root, but somehow su works from adb shell.

The root goes away after a reboot.


----------



## ibnbazooka (May 3, 2017)

any one give my sst tool i will give him root &unlock bootloader


----------



## Akirasfather (May 5, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> any one give my sst tool i will give him root &unlock bootloader

Click to collapse



I think that I have managed to get a boot and recovery backup image


----------



## Garrett162 (Jul 30, 2015)

Title pretty much says it all. I've tried countless one click root programs with no progress whatsoever.  I've spent hours searching and nothing comes up for this phone. Does anyone know a way to root this thing??


----------



## ibnbazooka (May 5, 2017)

Fawxy said:


> I picked up your tools and would like to see a factory BIN. The reflasher tool actually looks like it could be useful. The mode switch tool is completely useless (all it appears to do is allow switching between MTP and PTP modes, that wont help us at all). If you had a factory BIN, its possible the bootloader can be extracted and looked at for vulnerabilities. Go ahead and PM me with links to those BIN files.

Click to collapse





C6740N said:


> Here is the USB driver, Reflash tool and mode change software. The missing files are the BIN files, if any one need them please let me know.
> I hope that with these tools somebody can figure how to root our phones.
> 
> hxxps://we.tl/tHtf0klvS2
> ...

Click to collapse



if any one can give me these  tools 
i will give him the root  pls PM 

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




Akirasfather said:


> I think that I have managed to get a boot and recovery backup image

Click to collapse



I allready have all partitions
I just need reflash tool


----------



## passport619 (Jun 6, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> any one give my sst tool i will give him root &unlock bootloader

Click to collapse



Where can I get this tool?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ibnbazooka (Jun 6, 2017)

passport619 said:


> Where can I get this tool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Someone upload it year ago
> The tool is qualcomm property

Click to collapse


----------



## Pyrogen_ (Jul 23, 2017)

Is there any way to temporarily root the Hydro Wave? For even just a few minutes so I can UNINSTALL the bloat? Not disable.

If there is a Kingroot method, which version should I use?


----------



## ibnbazooka (Aug 2, 2017)

Pyrogen_ said:


> Is there any way to temporarily root the Hydro Wave? For even just a few minutes so I can UNINSTALL the bloat? Not disable.
> 
> If there is a Kingroot method, which version should I use?

Click to collapse



you cannot Uninstall with temp root
but you can disable bloat with V3.90 Debloater tool
with V3.90 Debloater(Lets remove all that carrier bloat !! Root not required..)


----------



## Pyrogen_ (Aug 2, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> you cannot Uninstall with temp root
> but you can disable bloat with V3.90 Debloater tool
> with V3.90 Debloater(Lets remove all that carrier bloat !! Root not required..)

Click to collapse



That really, REALLY sucks. Now I have to keep babysitting the storage space, even with an SD card.


----------



## ibnbazooka (Aug 4, 2017)

l have  the root for kyocera c6740 & c6740n 
if any one want it
i need sst tool  modeswitch in return


----------



## Pyrogen_ (Aug 4, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> l have  the root for kyocera c6740 & c6740n
> if any one want it
> i need sst tool  modeswitch in return

Click to collapse



Can you give picture proof of root for c6740n?


----------



## ibnbazooka (Aug 4, 2017)

Pyrogen_ said:


> Can you give picture proof of root for c6740n?

Click to collapse



 if you have modeswitch tool sst tool
i can show you the proof

i already root all kyocera models


----------



## Akirasfather (Oct 2, 2017)

can you please send me these tools?


----------



## Pyrogen_ (Oct 2, 2017)

Akirasfather said:


> can you please send me these tools?

Click to collapse



He won't give it to you unless you give him that sst tool. He won't even show proof of the root unless you show proof of the sst tool, which seems kinda shady but whatever. No root until someone pays him I guess. 

At this point I bought another phone entirely.


----------



## Chuck_hines (Dec 17, 2017)

Did someone want to try Framaroot but could not get it because of one of those awful survey pages?  I found a link from which I was able to get it with no problems.  That link is 

framarootappdownload (.net)

Click download APK and you will see all available versions.  I do not know how well this works but I do have a C6740 with lollipop.  I might try it and see what I get.  I know these Kyocera phones are sometimes harder to root but they are not impossible.


----------



## Atlantisvip (Jan 18, 2018)

Amazing that to this day there is no root process for the C6740..


----------



## passport619 (Mar 13, 2018)

Still can't find root to this damn phone. My 8 year old keeps bugging me.


----------



## volcomleader (May 17, 2018)

I got root using kingroot but it's only temporary. Unroots on device restart and sometimes out of nowhere. Any help?


----------



## gasparmb42 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello!! Is it there any updates about the rooting procedure for the Kyocera hydro wave? I've got this device and a Kyocera Duraforce Pro and I'm trying to download some applications but I can't because there is so few available storage that I would love to root it. In addition, there's so many Metro PCS applications that I would never use. Just in case, I'm looking for unlocking the Duraforce Pro which is locked to Sprint USA network.


----------

